# Rocky Mountain Instinct 29er



## na!To (1. Juli 2013)

So, es wird Zeit für einen extra Thread für das 29er Instinct. Seit nun mehr einem Jahr gibt es die Alu Version, und pünktlich zum Start des BC Bike Race haben die Jungs und Mädels aus Vancouver die 2014er Carbon 
Version vorgestellt.







Video:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/69340020"]Introducing the New Instinct MSL on Vimeo[/ame]

Previews:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/First-Look-Rocky-Mountain-Instinct-MSL.html?trk=rss
http://www.bikemag.com/industry-new...-rocky-mountain-launches-carbon-instinct-29er
http://www.dirtragmag.com/webrag/first-look-2014-rocky-mountain-instinct-msl-29er
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/rocky-mountain-instinct-msl-first-look-37789/


----------



## Deleted 10349 (1. Juli 2013)

Der Faden hat mir gerade noch gefehlt ...

... warts ab, jetzt fangen dann noch glückliche Besitzer an ihre Pferdchen zu posten und zu schreiben wie geil der Hobel ist 

... und ich bin am überlegen wie ich sowas evtl. noch im Keller unterbringen könnte ... in Carbon wäre das Teil wirklich eine Sünde wert.

Herzlichen Dank 
http://youtu.be/VApsc8pLa1A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (1. Juli 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> Der Faden hat mir gerade noch gefehlt ...
> 
> ... warts ab, jetzt fangen dann noch glückliche Besitzer an ihre Pferdchen zu posten und zu schreiben wie geil der Hobel ist
> 
> ...



Fahr jetzt seit Januar das 970er, mega geiler Aparat.
Super Steif, einzigstes Manko ein Kilo zuviel auf den Rippen.
und vorne muss ein 2,4er Reifen rein, dann hängst Du damit auf etwas tretlastigen Trails alles ab.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (1. Juli 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Fahr jetzt seit Januar das 970er, mega geiler Aparat.
> Super Steif, einzigstes Manko ein Kilo zuviel auf den Rippen.
> und vorne muss ein 2,4er Reifen rein, dann hängst Du damit auf etwas tretlastigen Trails alles ab.



... da ... geht schon los ... 



BC Edition 2014


----------



## na!To (1. Juli 2013)

Weihnachten wird definitiv super! Wenn ich nur wüsste welches ich mir anschaffe ...

... Altitude, Instinct oder doch das Slayer?


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Juli 2013)

Die Tendenz geht klar zum viert-Rad!


----------



## allert (2. Juli 2013)

Hab die neuen 2014er Instinct am Sonntag im Kleinwalsertal gesehen und bin das 2013er Modell Probe gefahren. Klasse! Die Carbon Version ist der Hammer. Also Leute, fangt an zu sparen!


----------



## rocky forever (2. Juli 2013)

Ist schon bekannt wo der Spass preislich beginnt bei den Carbonversionen?


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf 5990 â¬


----------



## na!To (2. Juli 2013)

rocky forever schrieb:


> ist schon bekannt wo der spass preislich beginnt bei den carbonversionen?




$3999,- für das 950 MSL


----------



## peterbe (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn Thread, dann Bilder, zwar in Alu, aber in Größe XXL knapp unter 14 kg und auf keinen Fall Leichtbau... Auf dem Trail macht es einfach nur Spaß. Bisher war ich und nicht das Rad der begrenzende Faktor.









Im Vergleich zum Element BC hat das Rad eine Riesenmenge Reserven, allerdings ist es durch den flachen Lenkwinkel auf engen Trails ne Ecke träger, da muss ich noch mal mehr am Ride9 rumprobieren. Ich finde es scheissse, dass es jetzt als Carbon erhältlich ist, das weckt schon wieder Begehrlichkeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (11. Juli 2013)

Ok bevor der Thread jetzt ganz in der Versenkung endet....

















Es scheint wirklich so das das Instinkt unterschätzt wird.


----------



## Heddy01 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich auch gerade für ein Instinct 970. Wie groß bist Du? Ich schwanke zwischen XL und XXL. Bin selber 1.92. Was ist denn da wohl am besten.


----------



## ]:-> (9. August 2013)

Hi, 
wie kommt man mit dem Instinct denn auf technischen Trails mit engeren Kurven, beim um Bäume herumzirkeln, in Spitzkehren und beim Tragen klar? Merkt man die 29er bedingte Länge und weicheren Laufräder? Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht so recht erschließen wie sich das anfühlen würde, trotz Vertex 29 das ich fahre.

Das Problem mit Instinct und Altitude habe ich nämlich gerade auch 
Kann man hier wirklich sagen, dass das 140er 29er vom Einsatzbereich ähnlich dem 160er 27,5er ist?

Ciaociao


----------



## peterbe (10. August 2013)

Ich habe ein element BC in XL und ein Instict in XXL bei 199cm Größe. Das Element macht bei kleinen winligen schnellen Trais mehr Spaß, es geht um die Ecken wie ein Pitbull, braucht aber eine deutlich aktivere Fahrweise. Das Instinct, vielleicht, weil es eine Nummer größer ist, braucht anfangs deutlich mehr Impuls, um um die Ecken zu gehen. Aber sobald es ruppiger wird mit Absätzen, Steilstufen oder trailigeren Sachen, macht das Instinct deutlich mehr Spaß: der Hinterbau mit 130mm fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr an, die 130mm Float ist erstaunlich steif und führt das Rad sehr gut. Inzwischen bin ich öfter mit dem Instinct unterwegs als mit dem element. Deswegen behaupte ich mal, dass das Instinkt eigentlich von der Idee die größere Ausgabe des Altitudes ist. Bei großen Bikern sollte das Instinct die bessere Wahl sein. Ich freu mich schon auf die Carbonrahmen, dann werde ich mein Instinct mit einem Carbonrahmen und einer 140mm 34er Gabel neu aufbauen. 
Denn das muss man eindeutig sagen: die schmalen Felgen der Originalausstattung des Instincts sind ein Witz und die größe Schwachstelle der Ausstattung. Ich habe das Rad eigentlich genauso aufgebaut, wie es demnächst als BC zu kaufen gibt (Flow-EX Felgen, Hansdampf, leichte Speichen und Naben, Formula RO Bremsen, nur die 34 Gabel fehlt noch und der leichtere Rahmen) und dann ist das Rad eigentlich perfekt!


----------



## ]:-> (10. August 2013)

Danke für deinen Bericht! Habe auch immer mehr das Gefühl das Instinct ist das Alti als 29er. Aber vielleicht äußern sich dazu ja noch unsere Experten hier die auf den Produkt-Präsentationen waren. Abschrecken tun mich die enorm langen Kettenstreben. Was man wohl auch so ein bisschen aus deinem Bericht rauslesen kann. Hätte es die Geo vom Vertex bräuchte ich nicht überlegen. Mein Aufbau wäre mit 140er Pike anstelle der 34er Fox. Fand die geht im direkten Vergleich besser zumindest als die 2013 Fox 34Float.


----------



## Heddy01 (11. August 2013)

Schöner "Instinct" Bericht. Ich hätte auch Lust mir ein Carbon Rahmen aufzubauen. Gibt es schon Preise für die einzelnen Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (11. August 2013)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Schöner "Instinct" Bericht. Ich hätte auch Lust mir ein Carbon Rahmen aufzubauen. Gibt es schon Preise für die einzelnen Rahmen?



Ich versuche gerade, den Preis von meinem Händler in Erfahrung zu bringen, vielleicht dauert es noch mit den Preisen bis zu EB. Be meinen letzten Rocky habe ich mir immer komplette Räder gekauft mit der Folge, dass der Keller jetzt voll ist mit augetauschten Teilen, die minderer Qualität sind. Deswegen diese mal eher gleich nur den Rahmen nehmen...


----------



## peterbe (11. August 2013)

Heute an der Ride-Nine-Verstellung rumprobiert und die beste Einstellung gefunden: Schwerer Fahrer, maximal Abfahrt. Das Rad wird zwar in engen Trails ein wenig behäbiger, aber je schneller es wird, desto souveräner geht das Bike. Tolle Progression im Dämpfer, selbst bergan neigt das Rad nicht zu einem kippeligen Vorderrad. 








(Dank an TribalWarrior für das Einstellen der Ride-9 Bilder ins Forum)


----------



## Heddy01 (11. August 2013)

Schöne Fotos. Auch der Schwarze Alurahmen des Instinct gefällt mir sehr gut. Wird es den eigentlich noch weiter geben?? 

Wäre halt eine Alternative wenn Carbon doch zu teuer ist.

Noch ne Frage:
Was hat es eigentlich mit der extrem großen Schrittfreiheit der Rocky Rahmen auf sich. Vor allem ist die bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich. Wirkt der Rahmen da bei großen Fahrern nicht extrem klein bzw. unterdimensioniert.

Gruß - Heiko


----------



## peterbe (11. August 2013)

Das bedingt sich durch die gleiche Geometrie bei allen Rahmengrössen. Sieht anfangs ungewohnt aus, passt aber


----------



## peterbe (4. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mein Alu-Instinct durch ein MSL BC ersetzt, grade fertig aufgebaut. So, wie es hier steht in XXL wiegt es 13,2 kg. ich wollte eigentlich unter 13, aber egal.


----------



## na!To (6. Februar 2014)

Deine Fotos sind immer wieder genial.
Die Bikes natürlich ebenfalls  Viel Spass!


----------



## desktop (17. Februar 2014)

Kann hier jemand  der Instinkt Fahrer den wippeligen Hinterhaus im uphill nachvollziehen, wie er jüngst im Test der Mountainbike beschrieben wird? Ist das einzige, was mich ein wenig abhält.


----------



## peterbe (17. Februar 2014)

In der descent-Stellung des Dämpfers wippt der Hinterbau ein wenig, aber ich vergesse immer, den Dämpfer beim Uphill auf Trail umzustellen, so wenig stört das Wippen. Im Trail dagegen klebt der Hinterbau bergan in der offenen Stellung. Schotter oder Asphalt bergan geht aber besser in der Trail oder geschlossenen Position des Dämpfers. Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie die Bikebravos testen...


----------



## na!To (18. Februar 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand  der Instinkt Fahrer den wippeligen Hinterhaus im uphill nachvollziehen, wie er jüngst im Test der Mountainbike beschrieben wird? Ist das einzige, was mich ein wenig abhält.


Den Kritikpunkt (der Mtb) kann eh ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Der Hinterbau arbeiter 1a, bügelt alles weg, und die kritisieren eine vom Hersteller extra an das Federbein montierte Möglichkeit, selbiges zu versteifen.
Was erwarten die? Einen Hinterbau bei dem ich ein 100,- Suntour Federbein ohne Plattform fahren kann? Ich dachte die Plattformfunktion an Federbeinen wurde erfunden DAS man sie benutzt?! So können die Hersteller deutlich besser funktionierende Geometrien realisieren. Und Bergab geht das Bike ja, auch laut Mtb, wie eine Rakete.


----------



## desktop (19. Februar 2014)

Ich überleg ja auch gerade mir noch ein Instinct zu gönnen. An meinem Alti hab ich nen Float X, der wippt natürlich im offenen Modus auch ein wenig bergauf. Aber schon im Trail Modus ist das Teil schön straff. Jetzt mag der normale Float da natürlich nochmals deutlich anders reagieren im Instinct. War aber schon ein wenig verwundert über diesen Test in der MB. Naja, Fahrerberichte sind mir da wichtiger als der Test.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (20. Februar 2014)

Jetzt hat`s mich auch erwischt, das Instinct. Lass mir, gegen jede Vernunft, als Zweitrad zum Alti Ralley ein Instinct aufbauen. Ob ich das Alti dann überhaupt noch fahren mag? Mal schauen wie groß die Überschneidungen in den Einsatzgebieten dieser beiden Bikes wirklich sind.


----------



## na!To (21. Februar 2014)

Du wirst es schon nicht bereuen 
Das Altitude RE ist ja doch eher fürs ganz Grobe.


----------



## desktop (21. Februar 2014)

So, da isser, mein neuer Schatz.


----------



## desktop (21. Februar 2014)

Ja, das RE ist schon wirklich sehr potent. Für unsere Gebiete hier im Rheinland eher viel zu viel. Da wird das Instinct schon universeller sein.


----------



## desktop (11. März 2014)

Hab mein Altitude Rally Edition jetzt mal in den Bikemarkt gestellt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/344939-rocky-mountain-altitude-rally-edition-2014-tuned

Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## desktop (11. März 2014)

Sorry, der link war falsch, hier gehts zu meiner Rally Edition

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/344939-rocky-mountain-altitude-rally-edition-2014-tuned


----------



## Ghost301078 (11. März 2014)

Servus! Falls jemand sich das neue Carbon Instinct kaufen möchte und noch den schönen schwarzen 2013er Alu liegen hat und verticken möchte...ich hätte Interesse!!!
Grüße
Christian


----------



## desktop (18. März 2014)

So, hier meine neue Liebe. Danke an Frank (hotoder) von BB-Bike hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Klasse aufgebaut.


----------



## desktop (18. März 2014)

Zum Verkauf steht jetzt ein fast neues Alti Rally Edition in Größe L zum Kampfpreis:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ly-edition-2014-tuned-preisupdate-neue-bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (16. April 2014)

Ich bin demletzt auf den Demodays das Instinct BC Edition gefahren und ich habe mich bis über ale Ohren verliebt. Das war auch gleichzeitig meine 29er Entjungferung. Mit dem Teil kann man Meter machen aber hat Trailmäßig so viel mehr Reserven. Das Rad hat alles was ich in den Dolomiten letztes Jahr vermisst habe. Mein Element RSL 26" steht nun zum Verkauf. Gestern habe ich mir das Instinct BC gegönnt. Mein Händler hatte Gott sei Dank eins da. Die sind angeblich nicht mehr lieferbar. Zumindest in L. Nun musste mein halbfertiges RM9 jetzt schon in die Wohnung ziehen. Nix mehr Platz. Alles voll mit schönen Rockys. Abkleben, nochmal durchschauen und grob einstellen und Ostern kann mit hoffentlich gutem Wetter kommen


----------



## Giuliano.B (18. April 2014)

Heute habe ich meine erste kurze Runde mit dem Instinct BC gedreht. Sehr sehr geil. Heute hatte ich die Gelegenheit es auf meinen 0815 Hometrails zu fahren.






Gibt´s hier so wenige Instinctfahrer?


----------



## desktop (2. Mai 2014)

Habe mein Acros Innenlager ist wahrscheinlich hinüber. Habe ständig ein Knacken beim Pedallieren Im Wiegetritt, zumindest auf dem großen Blatt vorne. Am Instinct ist ja ein Pressfitlager nach BB92 Standrad verbaut. Richtig? Reichen da zur Demonatge und Montage diese beiden  Shimano Werkzeuge?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-einpresswerkzeug-tl-bb12-62159/wg_id-4294
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...press-fit-innenlager-tl-bb13-90503/wg_id-4294

Oder sind das gar nicht die richtigen? Brauche ich sonst noch was?

Jemand ne Empfhlung für ein TOP Innenlager?

Danke und Grüße
Lars


----------



## cubelix (8. Mai 2014)

Wollte mich auch hier einreihen. Bin auch dem Instinct verfallen obwohl ich gar kein 29ger wollte......
Aber ich fühlte mich auf dem Instinct wohler wie auf dem Altitude ist das 950 msl geworden.


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

Hi,
will mein Instinct auf ne X01 umrüsten. Hab zur Zeit noch ein XT Schaltwerk dran. Jetzt habe ich gehört, dass man ein anderes Schaltauge braucht. Kann das jemand bstätigen?


----------



## peterbe (13. Mai 2014)

Yes, du brauchst ein Standardschaltauge. Ich hab meins über meinen Händler bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Yes, du brauchst ein Standardschaltauge. Ich hab meins über meinen Händler bestellt.


Das habe ich drauf, das Standardschaltauge. Somit brauche ich doch kein neues Schaltauge.
Wasfür ein Blatt haste den vorne drauf gemacht? Ein 30er?


----------



## peterbe (13. Mai 2014)

Nein, das XT hat ein spezielles ShadowSchaltauge. Da bekommst du kei XX1 drauf.

Ich fahr ein 30er vorne, für die Alpen ist es Grenzwertig.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nein, das XT hat ein spezielles ShadowSchaltauge. Da bekommst du kei XX1 drauf.
> 
> Ich fahr ein 30er vorne, für die Alpen ist es Grenzwertig.
> 
> Grüße, Peter


Also laut dem Techmanual gibt es zwei Schaltaugen für das Instinct. Hier der Auszug aus der Tabelle:




Die Artikelnummer 1092020 wurde mir von bikeaction als die genannt, die ich für Umbau auf SRAM benötige. Da ich an meinem Instinct definitiv kein Direct mount verbaut habe (siehe Bild), muss ich ergo das richtige Schaltauge schon dran haben. Hier mal ein Bild meines "Hinterbaus":




Oder???


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

Das ist wohl das passende Schaltauge:
http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...ountain/Schaltauge-ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-slayer.html
 Und dies müsste bei mir schon drauf sein, ansonsten hätte ich ja das DM Schaltauge drauf. Ein drittes Schaltauge gibt es nicht.


----------



## peterbe (13. Mai 2014)

Schraub deinen Umwerfer ab und schau dir dein Schaltauge an. Und du wirst sehen, es ist ein dm


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Schraub deinen Umwerfer ab und schau dir dein Schaltauge an. Und du wirst sehen, es ist ein dm


Mach ich gleich, wenn ich @home bin. Kann ich ja dann gut mit dem von schaltaugen-shop.de vergleichen.


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Schraub deinen Umwerfer ab und schau dir dein Schaltauge an. Und du wirst sehen, es ist ein dm



So schaut meins aus:


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

Und so das, was mir von bikeaction als das richtige für SRAM genannt wurde:


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

Also ganz identisch schauen die mir im oberen Teil in der Tat nicht aus.


----------



## desktop (13. Mai 2014)

Ist definitiv das richtige Schaltauge was ich habe um Sram ran machen zu können. Das steht mal fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. Mai 2014)

Bei meinem Alu-Instinct war es ein DM. Jedes Jahr macht Rocky was anderes...


----------



## na!To (14. Mai 2014)

Ganz einfach.
I.d.R. hab ich, bei allen Bikes mit 12mm Steckachse, mit Shimano Schaltungen das passende direkt Mount Schaltauge. Bei Sram Schaltung dann das Standard Schaltauge.

/ Und ob dann, wie bei dem letzten Foto/Aftermarket Schaltauge, mehr Material an der oberen Innenseite ist, an der sowie kein Formschluss zum Rahmen entsteht, ist vollkommen egal.


----------



## cubelix (15. Mai 2014)

Falls sich jemand für alternative Dämpfer interresiert.
Auf einer Schweizer Messe gesehen.
Debon Air passt.


----------



## cobraseppi (22. Juni 2014)

Bin nun auch fast zufriedener Besitzer eines Instinct, allerdings in ALU. Modell 950 2014 mit einigen leichten Modifikationen.
Bin bisher ein Hardtail gefahren und habe den Umstieg nur gewagt, da dieses Rad eine so bequeme Sitzposition hat.
Mit dieser bin ich nach den ersten 100 gefahrenen Kilometern auch sehr zufrieden nur leider knackt jetzt das Tretlager wie die Wutz. Fing nach ca. 25 km an und wurde stetig mehr. @desktop: hast Du das in den Griff bekommen? Gibts das häufiger nach so kurzer Laufleistung?

Danke und Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## desktop (22. Juni 2014)

cobraseppi schrieb:


> Bin nun auch fast zufriedener Besitzer eines Instinct, allerdings in ALU. Modell 950 2014 mit einigen leichten Modifikationen.
> Bin bisher ein Hardtail gefahren und habe den Umstieg nur gewagt, da dieses Rad eine so bequeme Sitzposition hat.
> Mit dieser bin ich nach den ersten 100 gefahrenen Kilometern auch sehr zufrieden nur leider knackt jetzt das Tretlager wie die Wutz. Fing nach ca. 25 km an und wurde stetig mehr. @desktop: hast Du das in den Griff bekommen? Gibts das häufiger nach so kurzer Laufleistung?
> 
> ...


Waren bei mir die schrauben des großen Kettenblattes. Überprüf die mal. Ansonsten alle Lager kontrollieren und reinigen. Hat bei einigen Rocky Fahren wohl auch daran gelegen. Speziell die der Hauptschwinge.


----------



## cobraseppi (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich bin echt schon ein Bisschen gefrustet. Ein Fully wollte ich eigentlich nie haben, da ich Angst hatte, dass es dann ständig irgendwo knackst. Der Verkäufer hatte mir gesagt, dass die neueren Rockys garnicht knacken können aufgrund deren Kunststoffgleitlager. Und dann gehts bei mir schon nach der ersten Tour los ;-( Die Kettenblätter sind es übrigens nicht. Die habe ich direkt demontiert, gereinigt und wieder festgeschraubt. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Macht es Sinn alle Lager mal zu demontieren und evtl zu fetten? Und wenn ja mit welchem Fett?

Nochmals vielen Dank und viele Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## desktop (23. Juni 2014)

Du musst ja jetzt auf Fehlersuche gehen. Also bleibt dir nicht viel anderes übrig, außer du nimmst deinen Händler in Anspruch. Das würde ich als erstes mal tun. Wenn du es selbst machen willst, würde ich mit dem Hauptlager am Tretlager anfangen. Und aufpassen, da sind Gleitlager drin, die werden überhaupt nicht gefettet. Also einfach nur sauber machen. Um an das Lager am Tretlager zu kommen musst du die Kurbel und unter Umständen den Umwerfer demontieren. Also wenn du den Händler bemühen kannst, würde ich das erst mal machen. Wann tritt das Knacken denn auf? Im Wiegetritt? Innenlager kommt natürlich auch in Betracht. Kannst ja mal schauen, wenn die Kurbel eh runter ist, ob die sich sauber drehen lassen.


----------



## desktop (23. Juni 2014)

Und ich gebe dir Recht: so ein Knacken nervt ohne Ende.


----------



## cobraseppi (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo, dank Deiner Hilfe habe ich es nun wohl gefunden.
Es war nicht das Tretlager sondern das Lager hinten rechts oberhalb Schaltwerk. Hier hatte sich ein kleiner Schmutzpartikel zwischen Schraube und konischer Unterlegscheibe eingeschlichen.  Erstaunlich, was das für Geräusche verursacht. Vielleicht behalte ich mein Hardtail lieber doch noch ;-)

Nochmals danke und Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (23. Juni 2014)

Freut mich, dass du es finden konntest. Ja, das kann kleinster Schmutz sein und du hast ein fettes Knacken. Der komplette Rahmen wirkt in diesem Zusammenhang wie ein Resonanzkörper. Aber jetzt haste ja Ruhe und kannst mit dem Instinct die Trails rocken. Ist ein supergeiles Bike. Wirste deine helle Freude mit haben.


----------



## cubelix (23. Juni 2014)

@ Desktop

Da stimme voll und ganz zu, war gestern im Pfälzer Wald mit dem Instinct und hab immer noch das fette Grinsen im Gesicht.
Bei den Fahreigenschaften das es auch mal knacken.....


----------



## desktop (23. Juni 2014)

@cubelix
Das Bike ist vor allen Dingen so universell, wahnsinn. Die Geoverstellung ist auch klasse um an den Einsatzbereich anzupassen. Habe volles Pfund auf Spaß justiert. Werde die Pike jetzt noch auf 140mm anpassen, habe ne 140 damals auf 130 runter tunen lassen. Jetzt will doch noch mehr FW da das Bike an sich so potent ist, dass es schade ist die 10mm zu verchenken  Hab mir dann quasi meine eigene BC Edition kreiert.

Pfälzer Wald soll ja ein schönes Revier sein, habe ich gehört. Wo fährste denn da?


----------



## desktop (23. Juni 2014)

@cubelix
Wieviel mm hat deine Pike denn?


----------



## cubelix (23. Juni 2014)

140mm Pike in Kombination mit dem Debon Air....super potentes Fahrwerk,
BC plus quasi.

Ist Rund um Neustadt einfach ein Traum


----------



## desktop (23. Juni 2014)

Saftig. Hatte überlegt mir den Float X, den hatte ich an meinem Altitude Rally Edition, einzuabauen. Aber der Monarch ist sicherlich auch ne Alternative. Gibt es den denn schon fertig abgestimmt aufs Instinct? Mit den richtigen Buchsen etc.? Oder haste das in Eigenregie gemacht? Hätte da durchaus Interesse mir das Teil zu gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cobraseppi (23. Juni 2014)

War gerade noch mal ne kleine Runde unterwegs - ohne Geknackse ;-)

Ja, das Rad ist wirklich toll, auch wenn es mir an Fahrtechnik mangelt um es ausnützen zu können. Aber auch um einfach gemütlich die Taunus Waldwege zu fahren ist es super und entlastet meinen Rücken sehr...


----------



## cobraseppi (23. Juni 2014)

Noch ne blöde Frage (ist mein erstes Fully) ;-) bin die meiste Zeit in mittlere Stellung des CTD Dämpfers gefahren. Empfinde ich als sehr angenehm. Die minimale Bewegung die der Hinterbau dann hat fällt mir selbst als Hardtailfahrer nicht auf. Vorhin habe ich dann Spasseshalber am Berg mal die Climb-Stellung gewählt - die fühlte sich an als ob der Hinterbau hüpft wie ein Flummi. Da kommt mir die Trail Einstellung bergauf mehr entgegen. Liegts bielleicht an dem Ride9 Setting? Habe es für schwere Fahrer auf vorne unten geändert


----------



## desktop (24. Juni 2014)

cobraseppi schrieb:


> Noch ne blöde Frage (ist mein erstes Fully) ;-) bin die meiste Zeit in mittlere Stellung des CTD Dämpfers gefahren. Empfinde ich als sehr angenehm. Die minimale Bewegung die der Hinterbau dann hat fällt mir selbst als Hardtailfahrer nicht auf. Vorhin habe ich dann Spasseshalber am Berg mal die Climb-Stellung gewählt - die fühlte sich an als ob der Hinterbau hüpft wie ein Flummi. Da kommt mir die Trail Einstellung bergauf mehr entgegen. Liegts bielleicht an dem Ride9 Setting? Habe es für schwere Fahrer auf vorne unten geändert


Also der Club Modus macht den Dämpfer fast ganz zu. Diese Einstellung ist meiner Erfahrung nach wirklich nur was für den Aspahltradler. Fahre meinen eigentlich immer offen, nur ab und an dann im Wiegetritt im Steiljang auf Trail. Mit dem Ride System änderst du ja die Geo des Bikes. Also Lenk und Sitzwinkel. Da müsste rum probieren, was deinem Fahrstil am ehesten zusagt. Ich zum Beispiel habe das auf dem flachsten Lenkwinkel stehen, das bringt mir den meisten Fun.


----------



## peterbe (24. Juni 2014)

Was allerdings sehr wichtig ist: wenn man am Ride9-System die Stellung ändert, muss man danach immer wieder neu den Dämpfer abstimmen, weil sich die Anstellung des Dämpfers ändert. Ich nutze eigentlich nur den Descent und Trail-Modus, damit geht der Dämpfer sahnemäßig durch den Federweg. Ich fahre bei meinem BC die neutrale Position bei schwerem Fahrer, durch die längere Gabel (140mm) ist der Lenkwinkel eh noch flacher. Ich finde, es passt gut.


----------



## desktop (24. Juni 2014)

Ja, die neutrale Position werde ich auch mal probieren, wenn ich die Gabel wider auf 140mm aufbohre. Lenkwinkel wird ja dann sicher nochmal 0,5 Grad flacher.


----------



## cobraseppi (29. Juni 2014)

@ Desktop umd Cubelix

Ihr habt ja die Pike am Rad. Mit welchem Offset oder ohne habt Ihr die Gabel genommen.

Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## cubelix (29. Juni 2014)

51 ger Offset ist bei der 34ger Fox im BC auch so.

Gruß


----------



## desktop (29. Juni 2014)

Was genau hat das mit dem Offset denn auf sich? Kann man den nachträglich noch ändern an der Gabel?


----------



## cubelix (29. Juni 2014)

@desktop 

hier einfach Erklärt

http://www.bikelog.de/technik/46mm-oder-51mm-offset-an-29er-gabeln/


----------



## cobraseppi (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo und danke für den aufklärenden Beitrag.

Unterm Strich klingt da allerdings so, als könnte man beide Versionen nehmen. Auf einen völligen Fehlkauf hätte ich keine Lust, aber ich glaube, ich würde den Unterschied wahrscheinlich garnicht merken.

Gibts die 140mm Pike Solo Air 15mm auch in weiss? Und hat sie hier vielleicht jemand abzugeben? ;-)

Grüsse

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte öfters mit der 32 Float (46 Offset) in schnellen Kurven ein Problem mit Untersteuern,fühlte sich an wie zu wenig Luft im Reifen.
Negativer Flach montierten Vorbau brachte Besserung um mehr Druck auf Vorderrad zu bekommen.
Mit der Pike mit 51 Offset ist es gänzlich weg.
Entweder es liegt an der Pike oder am Offset

Ich habe mich am BC Instinct orientiert mir passt das bestens. " Love the Ride"


----------



## ballistic (30. Juli 2014)

Sind die 140 mm Federweg eigentlich das Maximum, was man vorne verbauen darf?
(Unabhängig, ob die Geometrie dann noch passt oder nicht!)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir super gut, nur möchte ich vorne meine 160er Pike behalten


----------



## desktop (31. Juli 2014)

Hätte das vollcarbon Instinkt abzugeben. Eventuell auchvin Teilen. Aufbau im Februar 2014.


----------



## SebR (3. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein Rad verkaufen, ein *Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 MSL* in Größe *L*. Alle weiteren Details (Bilder, Beschreibung, Ausstattung) findet Ihr hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/429602-rocky-mountain-instinct-950-msl 

Preis: 2.999,- Euro Festpreis.

Bei Fragen meldet Euch einfach!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## desktop (15. September 2014)

So,
jetzt stehsts fest, ich werde mich von meinem Instinctaufbau trennen:
Entweder als Komplettbike
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/453794-rocky-mountain-instinct-999-msl-customized-high-end
oder in Teilen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/453801-rocky-mountain-instinct-999-msl-fox-float-kashima


----------



## gstyleds (21. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre noch ein 2007er Element Team SC mit vorne 100mm und hinten 80mm Federweg. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Nachfolger und hatte wieder ein Element ins Auge gefasst... bis ich kürzlich beim Dealer vor Ort ein 2014 Instinct 999 Probe-fahren durfte, da er kein passendes Element mehr da hatte. Er hatte es für sich selbst aufgebaut, ist kaum gefahren und gibt es nun zu einem fairen Preis ab. Ein paar Parts wurde getauscht, insgesamt ein sehr stimmiger und leichter Aufbau:

RM Instinct MSL 999, Modell 2014
Rahmen: Carbon, Fox CTD Kashima
Gabel: Fox 32 Float 130 CTD Adjust Kashima
Kurbel: Next SL Carbon, 2-fach 38-24
Laufradsatz 29" tune King + Kong | NoTubes ZTR Crest mit Rocket Ron (tubeless)
Bremse & Antrieb (außer Kurbel): komplett XTR
Sattelstütze Reverb Stealth

Jetzt bin ich hin- und hergerissen, da das Bike unheimlich Spaß gemacht hat, ich mir aber unsicher bin, ob ich damit nen Marathon fahren will?! Zu 90% bin ich hier im deutschen Mittelgebirge unterwegs, gern schnell hoch und runter. Einmal pro Jahr versuche ich einen Trip in die Alpen hinzubekommen und ebenfalls mind. einmal im Jahr fahre ich einen Marathon mit. 

Habt ihr mit eurem Instinct Marathon-Erfahrungen oder einen Vergleich zum Element? Ich fand die 130mm am Heck etwas zu viel des Guten, bin aber leider auch noch kein aktuelles 29er Element gefahren, um einen Vergleich zu haben. Ich fahr eher etwas "agiler", also auch oft im Wiegetritt, da ich nicht stundenlang in einer Position verharre, sonst meckert der Rücken. Meine Hauptsorge beim Instinct ist daher das Wippen, dass ich auch im C-Mode (Fox CTD) noch als störend empfunden habe. Andernfalls ging das Rad mit offenen Dämpfern trotzdem gut berghoch, weil man einfach super viel Traktion hat.

Und eine Frage an desktop und SebR: Warum verkauft ihr eure Instincts wieder?


----------



## peterbe (21. September 2014)

Hallo, ich fahre ein Instinct mit 34er Gabel und robuster aufgebaut und ein Element BC. das Element ist das eindeutig agilere und schnellere Bike, allerdings scheint die Ausstattung bei deinem Dealer schon sehr racemässig. da würde ich glatt zuschlagen und für den Alpencross lediglich fettere Reifen draufpacken, dann passt es. Mit deiner Ausstattung bist du schon nah am Element. und das leichte Pumpen hat du auch am Element, da hilft es, den Dämpfer straffer abzustimmen oder im CTD im Uphill-Modus zu fahren. 

Ich bin auf jedenfalls hoch zufrieden mit dem Instinct.


----------



## gstyleds (21. September 2014)

Hi, Danke für Deine Einschätzung - das ist übrigens das gute Stück


----------



## gstyleds (21. September 2014)

Wegen dem Dämpfer meinte er auch, es sie noch etwas Puffer - also im Sinne von „kann noch mehr Luft rein“, um es straffer abzustimmen. Vielleicht ist das wirklich die Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (21. November 2014)

Hi!

Am Wochenende fahre ich ein Instinct 970 msl im Gelände Probe. Das Demobike ist für 3000,- beim Händler erhältlich. Ich frage mich wie schwer der LRS ist. Hat den mal jemand gewogen, oder hat genauere Angaben? Sie sind sehr schmal und wenn sie dazu auch noch schwer sind würde ich sie wohl austauschen...


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. November 2014)

Hallo,

Und wie war die Probe Fahrt?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (29. November 2014)

... Zuwachs im Keller

Tante Edith sagt: Für Bildchen guckst Du weiter unten ...

Instinct 990 "XL"
Marzocchi 44
ZTR Flow auf Chris King Naben


----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Dezember 2014)

Cooles Bike....
Hier mal meins





950 MSL mit ein paar Änderungen....


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal mein BC im derzeitigen Pomp-Status. Habe als neuestes Syntace W35 Laufräder drin, damit stehen die Hans-Dampf-Reifen endlich breit genug auf der Felge, um mit weit unter 1,5 bar gefahren werden zu können. Bringt noch mal mehr Grip.


----------



## chaka biker (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,
könnte ein Instinct in Größe L bekommen und bin mir nicht sicher ob es passt. Welche größe fahrt ihr denn bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?
Ich bin 178cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm.
Er hat auch noch ein Altitude in L da könnte ich evtl auch haben.

Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (7. Dezember 2014)

L passt wie Arsch auf Eimer


----------



## cubelix (7. Dezember 2014)

Schleift der Hans Dampft da nicht am Heck?.

Gruß




peterbe schrieb:


> Hier mal mein BC im derzeitigen Pomp-Status. Habe als neuestes Syntace W35 Laufräder drin, damit stehen die Hans-Dampf-Reifen endlich breit genug auf der Felge, um mit weit unter 1,5 bar gefahren werden zu können. Bringt noch mal mehr Grip.


----------



## peterbe (7. Dezember 2014)

Das BC hat ne Alu-Schwinge, da ist noch Platz. Ich weiß nicht, wie eng es bei der Carbon-Version ist.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (9. Dezember 2014)

... endlich auf Jungfernfahrt gewesen

[ IMG ]

... ein Mordsspass ;o)


----------



## El Tiburon (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo peterbe. Kurze Frage zu Deinem Ardent-Hinterreifen am 2013er Instinct 970: Was hat dieser für eine Breite?
Feedback wäre nett - besten Dank.


----------



## peterbe (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ein 2014 er Instinct mit 2.4er Hans Dampf.....


----------



## El Tiburon (18. Dezember 2014)

OK - Danke für die Info. Ich dachte, das schwarze Instinct 970 mit den Maxxis Ardent-Schlappen auf dem Bild vom 2. Juli 2013 wäre Deins.
Sorry - nix für ungut


----------



## peterbe (18. Dezember 2014)

Ach so, ja dass habe ich schon wieder verkauft. Da passten hinten Ardent 2.4er rein, aber auch Hans Dampf 2,35, die sogar breiter als die Ardents sind.


----------



## El Tiburon (19. Dezember 2014)

OK - ich habe die original verbauten Continental Mountain King/X King 2.2er Schlappen heute gegen 2.4er Maxxis Ardent-Pellen getauscht. Die alten waren mir ein Tick zu schwammig. Hoffe, mit den breiteren jetzt mehr Fun beim Trailschreddern zu haben. Wie waren Deine Erfahrungen mit den Ardents, peterbe?

Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem 970 aus 2013 in Größe L.
Wünsche allen Instinctlern Happy Trails, frohes Fest und guten Rutsch. Cheers


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wigomat (13. März 2015)

Hallo Forum Gemeinde,

stehe vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung. Mein Specialized Stumpfjumper FSR Expert Carbon 2009 mit 26 Zoll wurde mir geklaut  Bekomme es aber von der Versicherung ersetzt 
Geht jetzt also um eine Neuanschaffung.
Das aktuelle Stumpfjumper FSR Expert carbon 29 mit 130mm Federweg bin ich schon gefahren und es ist ohne Zweifel eine Trail und All Mountain Waffe. Nachteil, es gefällt mir nicht und in der Preisklasse fährt halt schon das Auge auch mit. Gibt´s nur in weiß/blau! 
Getestet hab ich auch das aktuelle 2015er Specialized Camper Expert Carbon und muss sagen: "das Bike ist eine Rakete"! Hab mich von Anfang an drauf wohl gefühlt. Top Sitzposition, abgesehen von in der Preisklasse, lächerlichen SLX Schaltern und zu kleinen (Größe M) Bremsscheiben hinten 160, vorne 180, eigentlich nicht schlecht bestückt. Hat sogar Carbon Laufräder und Naben. Vom Gefühl her gibt es definitiv mehr Federweg frei als es die 110 mm vermuten lassen. Auch optisch ist das Bike eine Augenweide.
Das Schicksal wollte es aber, dass ich bei einem Rocky Händler eingekehrt bin. Da steht das wunderschöne 2015er Rocky Mountain Instinct Carbon 970 MSL 29. Hat´s mir optisch auf Anhieb angetan. Bestückung durchgehend XT, vorne/hinten 130 mm Fox, hinten vom Lenker aus sperrbar. Fährt sich auch sehr gut. Mit dem einen Nachteil, dass der Händler im unmittelbarer Nähe keine Möglichkeit hat, das Rad auch im Gelände zu testen.
Jetzt kommt´s aber ganz dick: der Händler hat mir dann noch ein 2014 Instinct 999 MSL angeboten. Top Ausstattung, Vollkarbon Rahmen, Sram X0, Sram XX1, XTR Breaks, Fox Kashima 130mm vorne/hinten, Dämpfer vom Lenker aus sperrbar usw. Vorne von 1fach auf 2fach umgebaut. Das Bike ist vom Chef persönlich, 4 bis 5x gefahren und Top gewartet. Ebenfalls aufgesessen und wohlgefühlt!
Alle 3 Bikes befinden sich ungefähr in der selben Preiskategorie: Speci Camber 5.200,- / 2015er Instinct 5.200,- / 2014 Instinct Liste über 8.000,- im Abverkauf 5.400,- VB.
Kennt wer die Bikes und ist beide Spezi und Rocky schon gefahren?
Fahre Touren und auch Trails. Gute Kondi, mittlere Technik. Beim meinem alten Stumpy mit Brainsystem hab ich mir das ein oder andere Mal mehr Federweg gewünscht. Zu 85% waren aber die 120mm ok.
Ja noch: der Speci Händler ist bei mir ums Eck, der Rocky 25km entfernt. Service Vorteil für Speci! Dafür gibt´s in meiner Nähe aber auch 100erte Specis und kaum Rockys. Rocky ist irgendwie mehr Kult und weniger Massenware. Mein Eindruck!
Was tun? 
Würd mich über euer Feedback freuen! 
Euer Wigomat


----------



## peterbe (13. März 2015)

Nimm eins von den beiden Rockys. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## wigomat (13. März 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nimm eins von den beiden Rockys. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


welches würdest nehmen? 
Wie gesagt beide ziemlich selber Preis!
2014er 999 MSL oder 2015 970 MSL?


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2015)

nimme besser das vom letzten Jahr ;-)


----------



## wigomat (13. März 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> nimme besser das vom letzten Jahr ;-)


thx klare Ansage!
Werde jetzt übers Wochenende noch grübeln und danach entscheiden.


----------



## ham81 (22. März 2015)

Hallo Instinct Fahrer, ich brauche einen erschlagen zur richtigen Größe:
Könnte ein 970msl bc in L bekommen. Nun die Frage ob das für mich mit 186cm und 90er SL reicht oder ob ich doch eher ein XL Rahmen brauche.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## wigomat (22. März 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> nimme besser das vom letzten Jahr ;-)


jetzt hätte ich auch ein 970 MSL BC von 2014 vor der Nase. Entscheidung zwischen Instinct 999 MSL 2014 Voll Carbon 130mm/32er Gabel Kashima um 5.400,- oder Instinct 970 MSL BC Carbon-Rahmen Hinterbau Alu 140mm/34er Gabel 2014 um 4.200,- ca, 1,4 kg schwerer ???


----------



## cubelix (22. März 2015)

Das kommt darauf an wo dein Schwerpunkt liegt mehr Tour spricht für das 999.
Für gröbere mit Focus auf Bergab das BC.
Gruß


----------



## crossboss (22. März 2015)

ham81 schrieb:


> Hallo Instinct Fahrer, ich brauche einen erschlagen zur richtigen Größe:
> Könnte ein 970msl bc in L bekommen. Nun die Frage ob das für mich mit 186cm und 90er SL reicht oder ob ich doch eher ein XL Rahmen brauche.
> Danke für eure Hilfe



Bei SL 90 passt der große besser. Die sind eh recht kompakt vom reach. Ich verkaufe gerade im übrigen ein neues xl/ 52 cm Altitude 950 Rally 160 ,leider zu klein für mich mit 1,97m . Passt perfekt von 1,85-1,90.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wigomat (23. März 2015)

cubelix schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an wo dein Schwerpunkt liegt mehr Tour spricht für das 999.
> Für gröbere mit Focus auf Bergab das BC.
> Gruß


heute zugeschlagen: Instinct 999 MSL mit einigen Upgrades z.B. Shimano XTR Bremse und Tubeless. Top Preis!
Happy


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2015)




----------



## cubelix (8. Mai 2015)

Schönes Video vom Instinct.....

http://www.pinkbike.com/…/noah-brousseau-look-out-video-201…


----------



## wigomat (9. Mai 2015)

cubelix schrieb:


> Schönes Video vom Instinct.....
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/…/noah-brousseau-look-out-video-201…


allerdings! Sehr schönes 2015er BC!


----------



## cubelix (9. Mai 2015)

Aktueller Aufbaustand.


----------



## Wachtendonker (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Sieht gut aus.

Pike steht bei mir auf der Wunschliste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wigomat (10. Mai 2015)

Seit Ende März ist es mein 
Zum Hinterbau: da ist schon was wahres dran. Er "wippt"! Aber wenn man sich etwas damit spielt, bekommt man das ganz gut in den Griff und es hat nicht nur Nachteile. Das Bike hat in jeder Situation eine Mörder Traktion. Unverschämt geil das Teil!!!


----------



## holgersen (10. Mai 2015)

cubelix schrieb:


> Aktueller Aufbaustand.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385103



Schönes Bike. Aber was ist mit der Sattelneigung? Soll das so?


----------



## wigomat (10. Mai 2015)

holgersen schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Aber was ist mit der Sattelneigung? Soll das so?


ich denke da täuschen die Bilder etwas. Keine Probleme und auch keine Schmerzen und das obwohl ich am alten Stumpy einen SQLab Active 611 drauf hatte. Was stört dich? Nehme es mir gerne noch einmal unter die Lupe.


----------



## na!To (10. Mai 2015)

Das Ding zeigt nach unten, da das Hinterrad höher steht


----------



## wigomat (11. Mai 2015)

holgersen schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Aber was ist mit der Sattelneigung? Soll das so?


ah sorry falsch gelesen  die Sattelneigung von cubelix bezogen war gemeint! Ja die sieht etwas nach Wasserrutsche aus  Mag aber wirklich die Aufnahme täuschen. Bei meinem wiederum würde eine kleine Absenkung der Sattelspitze nicht schaden.


----------



## cubelix (11. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre 30-35% Sag dann passt der Sattel optimal und ja das Hinterrad ist deutlich höher auf dem Bild


----------



## emsieben (12. Mai 2015)

Mein Instinct 950msl in XL
mit kürzerem Vorbau, Rock Shox Reverb und Truvativ X-Guide.
Demnächst kommt noch eine SRAM Guide RSC in Silber dran


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. Juni 2015)

Update


----------



## cubelix (7. Juni 2015)

Das grüne ist einfach .

Hab hier nochmal ein grünes....


----------



## Litevilleheinz (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

habe ein RM Instinct 999 MSL mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.........
Allerdings gefällt mir die Rock Shox RS1 mit 120 mm Federweg sehr gut.....(120mm würden mir vom Fahrprofil 
auf jeden Fall reichen). Macht es "Sinn" bzw. passt die RS1 zum Instinct mit 130 mm????

Danke.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (11. Juli 2015)

Litevilleheinz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein RM Instinct 999 MSL mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.........
> Allerdings gefällt mir die Rock Shox RS1 mit 120 mm Federweg sehr gut.....(120mm würden mir vom Fahrprofil
> ...



Hallo Heinz,

meine persönliche Meinung ist, das Du mir einer 120mm Gabel das Instinct sehr beschneidest. Das Bike kann extrem viel und das Potenzial kannst Du nicht mehr ausschöpfen wenn Du mich fragst ... ich habe eine 140mm Marzocchi montiert und die passt perfekt ins Bike (könnte auch 150mm vertragen).

Die RS1 würde ich eher in ein Element einbauen, da passt sie besser wie ich finde ... wenn Du sagst das Dir die 12cm "auf jeden Fall" reichen, wäre vielleicht ein Element mit RS1 die konsequentere Wahl ...

Ride on!


----------



## peterbe (11. Juli 2015)

Seh ich genauso. Das Instinkt ist selbst mit 140mm an der Front noch einigermaßen handlich, mit 120 wird es kippelig. Mein Element mit 120 ist dann eher ein Trail pittbull.


----------



## Paddelsmurf (4. August 2015)

Hallo Leutz,

kann mir einer von euch sagen welche Einbaulänge/Federweg ich für einen Dämpfer bei einem Instinct, Rahmengröße L benötige?
Will bei mein 970 Instinct hinten einen RS Monarch DebonAir einbauen. Bin mir aber bei Einbaulänge und Dämpferbuchsen nicht sicher.

Danke...


----------



## joeruest (5. August 2015)

Hallo,
Ich muss auch nochmal eines meiner Rocky´s hier einstellen. 
Nachdem mein Doc meinte, das meine Knieprobleme durch "überschaubares" Biken besser wird, habe ich dann nochmals zugeschlagen und mir ein Instinct 970 msl von 2015 zugelegt.
Natürlich gleich einiges geändert, denn ich wollte eine BC Edition. Der Preis war mir nach der Preiserhöhung doch ein wenig happig.
Hier die Änderungen:

Lenker Easton Haven Carbon 35mm Klemmung 750 mm Breit , 40 Rise (muss sein wegen Genick)
RS Pike 140 mm Solo Air
Movelock 170 mm Sattelstütze
Richtey LRS  WCS Trail (1740 G gewogen)
und die neuen 2015 nobby´s in 2,35 Breite und Tubless montiert ...
Praxis works 11-40 Kettenblatt

Der "Bock" wiegt nach diesen Maßnahmen 12,8 KG. Mit Pedalen versteht sich.

Die Pike probiere ich heute Abend noch aus. Das 11-40 Kettenblatt ist meinem Gewicht (94 kg) und meinem Alter (58) geschuldet und funktioniert bisher top. Mal sehen, ob die Haltbarkeit ebenfalls an eine Shimano Kassette heranreicht.


----------



## joeruest (5. August 2015)

Paddelsmurf schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch sagen welche Einbaulänge/Federweg ich für einen Dämpfer bei einem Instinct, Rahmengröße L benötige?
> Will bei mein 970 Instinct hinten einen RS Monarch DebonAir einbauen. Bin mir aber bei Einbaulänge und Dämpferbuchsen nicht sicher.
> ...



Hallo Die Einbaulänge ist (Auge zu Auge) 190 mm der Hub 50 / 51 mm
Auch kannst Du das ganze auch nachlesen:
www.Bikeaction.de , dort unter Service / Rocky-Mountain und dort die Speeds Instinct aufmachen. Das steht das wichtigste zu Deinem Bike.


----------



## Paddelsmurf (5. August 2015)

Hallo Josef,

danke für die Info.
Dort habe ich es jetzt auch gefunden. 
Schönes Bike!! Meins sieht ähnlich aus.  

Wenn es fertig ist gibt es Pics.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Und Hast Du den Dämpfer gewechselt?

Überlege auch einen RS Dämpfer zu verbauen. 

Wo hast Du die Buchsen bestellt?


----------



## cubelix (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi Michael

Beim 2015 Instinkt sind die Fox Kunststoffbuchsen verbaut in 2 verschiedenen Größen 8mm und 10mm 22mm glaube ich.
Die Foxbuchsen sind zweiteilige ich habe die verbauten Vorsichtig mit einem Cuttermesser ausgehebelt das ging sehr gut.
Die Gleitlager nur noch aus dem Monarch pressen und die Fox mit etwas Silikonfett einsetzen.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Aluminium-Einbaubuchsenset-8-mm-5-teilig-p32318/

VG Karsten


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Karsten,

Danke für die Info.

Gute Idee, hatte schon überlegt wo Orginale Adapter für den RS Dämpfer herbekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (18. Oktober 2015)

@Michael
Ich würde mir auch mal den MC Leod anschauen.


----------



## dvdf31 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

verkaufe Rocky Mountain - Instinct BC Edition 2014, grosse L, mit 2016 RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir (rechnung, garantie).
Preis ist VHB

Verkaufe auch als komplet rad mit 2016 Pike RCT3 (rechnung, garantie).

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...nct-bc-edition-29-monarch-plus-debon-air-2016


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2015)

heute später Nachmittag auf Tour imit dem 970 MSL im Schmuddelwetter-egal!


----------



## Felix81 (22. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen, ich bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Instinct 950. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was fuer ein Vorbau original verbaut war. Momentan ist bei mir ein 110er Vorbau drauf. Ich denke der ist etwas zu lang. Grade wenns auf Trails geht. Gruss Felix


----------



## cubelix (22. Februar 2016)

Glückwunsch

Original bei Rahmengröße M ein 70mm Vorbau.


----------



## crossboss (22. Februar 2016)

ich verkaufe nebenbei gerade einen Race Face vom Instinct in 70mm, Interesse dann PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix81 (22. Februar 2016)

Servus. Dankeschoen. Bin schon auf die erste Probefahrt gespannt. Hatte ganz vergessen meine Rahmengroesse anzugeben. Ich fahre einen L Rahmen. Gruss Felix


----------



## wigomat (22. Februar 2016)

Litevilleheinz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein RM Instinct 999 MSL mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.........
> Allerdings gefällt mir die Rock Shox RS1 mit 120 mm Federweg sehr gut.....(120mm würden mir vom Fahrprofil
> ...


...also wenn man 130mm hat, macht es wenig Sinn die auf 120mm zu reduzieren. Meine Meinung!
...mach mehr Luft rein, dann wird´s auch straffer und du sparst dir einen kostspieligen umbau! 
...wobei ich dein Vorhaben nicht nachvollziehen kann, weil das Instinct 999 MSL (ich fahr´s auch) soviel kann. 
Würde da eher eine 140er Pike wie sie im Instinct BC Verwendung findet reinmachen, aber niemals weniger.
Mach ja an einen Porsche auch nicht schmale Reifen dran, damit er in der Kurve langsamer ist


----------



## All-Mountain (21. März 2016)

Hier mal mein umgebautes 930 MSL








Rahmen, Dämpfer und Kurbel sind noch original ;-)
http://www.all-mountain.de/fuhrpark/instinct/instinct.htm

Am überlegen bin ich noch, ob ich den Dämpfer tauschen soll. Bin eher trailmäßig unterwegs. RS Monarch?


----------



## cubelix (21. März 2016)

Sehr schönes Bike
Ich könnte Dir noch den Mc Leod empfehlen. Funktioniert sehr gut im Instinct schon mit kleiner Luftkammer.


----------



## mrwulf (23. März 2016)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Hier mal mein umgebautes 930 MSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Instinct...die Farbe ist echt klasse.

Ich würde beim Fox bleiben, da Du hier die Lenkerfernbedienung hast. Der Umbau auf einen Monarch ist mit dem Wechsel von Montageteilen an der Wippe verbunden...


----------



## Climax_66 (26. März 2016)

2013er Instinkt B Plus /oval 9-44


----------



## All-Mountain (26. März 2016)

Coole Idee
Was ist das für ne Gabel?


----------



## Climax_66 (27. März 2016)

Die originale Fox Gabel,  auf Plus umzubauen war das Beste Tuning ever, das sind Welten

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## joeruest (27. März 2016)

Und hinten ? Was ist da drauf.


----------



## Climax_66 (27. März 2016)

40mm Carbon Felgen mit	 2.8er Nobby Nic, vorne und hinten.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wigomat (27. März 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Die originale Fox Gabel,  auf Plus umzubauen war das Beste Tuning ever, das sind Welten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



aber das Instinct ist ein 29er. Wie machst du dann mit der original Gabel auf Plus, oder hast du das ganze Ding auf 27.5 Plus umgebaut?


----------



## Climax_66 (28. März 2016)

wigomat schrieb:


> aber das Instinct ist ein 29er. Wie machst du dann mit der original Gabel auf Plus, oder hast du das ganze Ding auf 27.5 Plus umgebaut?


Sorry das war missverständlich geschrieben der erste Teil war die Antwort auf die vorhergehende Frage.  Ja selbstverständlich ist das ganze Instinkt auf 650B + Umgebaut.  Weil das Instinkt ein 29er ist funktioniert ja der Umbau ohne andere Schwinge und Gabel. Auf 1x11 umzubauen ist aber erforderlich bei 2- fach wirds eng mit der Kette aufm kleinen Blatt vorne. Boost brauch man bei einigen 29er nicht, das Instinkt ist so eins wo es funzt.


----------



## wigomat (29. März 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sorry das war missverständlich geschrieben der erste Teil war die Antwort auf die vorhergehende Frage.  Ja selbstverständlich ist das ganze Instinkt auf 650B + Umgebaut.  Weil das Instinkt ein 29er ist funktioniert ja der Umbau ohne andere Schwinge und Gabel. Auf 1x11 umzubauen ist aber erforderlich bei 2- fach wirds eng mit der Kette aufm kleinen Blatt vorne. Boost brauch man bei einigen 29er nicht, das Instinkt ist so eins wo es funzt.



alles klar thx


----------



## joeruest (8. April 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sorry das war missverständlich geschrieben der erste Teil war die Antwort auf die vorhergehende Frage.  Ja selbstverständlich ist das ganze Instinkt auf 650B + Umgebaut.  Weil das Instinkt ein 29er ist funktioniert ja der Umbau ohne andere Schwinge und Gabel. Auf 1x11 umzubauen ist aber erforderlich bei 2- fach wirds eng mit der Kette aufm kleinen Blatt vorne. Boost brauch man bei einigen 29er nicht, das Instinkt ist so eins wo es funzt.


Hey, 
Das hörst sich super an. Wie weit ist das Tretlager nach unten gewandert ? Die plus Räder sind ja nicht ganz so hoch wie ein 29 er Satz. 

Lg Josef


----------



## Climax_66 (8. April 2016)

joeruest schrieb:


> Hey,
> Das hörst sich super an. Wie weit ist das Tretlager nach unten gewandert ? Die plus Räder sind ja nicht ganz so hoch wie ein 29 er Satz.
> 
> Lg Josef


Knapper Zentimeter, da die Reifen viel mehr Dämpfung haben kann man das Setup fürs Fahrwerk straffer abstimmen, kürzere Kurbel ist nicht zwingend erforderlich je nach Sag und Fahrweise. Da ich ja das erste Instinkt 29er noch in Alu hatte hab ich auf 1x11 mit Umgebaut und gleich auf 170er Kurbel gegangen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy82 (13. April 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> 2013er Instinkt B Plus /oval 9-44




du warst der Pionier!

Jetzt auch bei ROCKY von der Stange; das neue "PIPELINE"
-> http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/pipeline/2017

Weißt Du zufällig ob der Umbau auch problemlos an einem MSL geht?
Sprich am Hinterbau genug Freigang für 27,5"+ ?
Hab nen 2016er INSTINCT 990 MSL BC 
Ein alternativer Laufradsatz in 650B+ wäre schon ganz lustig und sicher interessant hin und wieder wechseln zu können.

Gruß


----------



## joeruest (13. April 2016)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> du warst der Pionier!
> 
> Jetzt auch bei ROCKY von der Stange; das neue "PIPELINE"
> -> http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/pipeline/2017
> ...


Hallo, 

Auf der Seite von twentynineinches-de.com gibt es einen Test des WTB Trailblazers der ja 2,8 Zoll Breite hat. 

Hier der Bericht. Lest bitte weiter unten. Das hat c_g was mit dem Rocky.

http://twentynineinches-de.com/2014/10/06/wtb-b-testfazit-und-zusammenfassung/

lg
Josef


----------



## Climax_66 (13. April 2016)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> du warst der Pionier!
> 
> Jetzt auch bei ROCKY von der Stange; das neue "PIPELINE"
> -> http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/pipeline/2017
> ...


Kannst ganz einfach selber nach messen, eine 40mm Felge mit 2.8er hat 71mm Gesamtbreite im Instinkt sind 76mm Platz im Hinterbau.


----------



## Jimmy82 (20. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Kannst ganz einfach selber nach messen, eine 40mm Felge mit 2.8er hat 71mm Gesamtbreite im Instinkt sind 76mm Platz im Hinterbau.



hey @Climax_66:
ich wollte mal hören, wie deine Langzeiterfahrung mittlerweile ist.
Gibt es Probleme, vor allem am Hinterbau? Schleift der Reifen im Gelände und bei verschmutzten und zugesetzten Reifen?

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (20. Juni 2016)

Da Kumpels aus meinem Localen Bereich mir schon nachgezogen haben, weiß ich das spätere Baujahre bzw. Modelle mit Carbon Rahmen es etwas enger wird mit 40er Felge , mein Kumpel hat 3mm weniger Platz im Hinterbau geht zwar auch allerdings nicht mit Schwalbe Bereifung, er fährt Maxxis die sind bei gleicher Breitenangabe (2.8) etwas schmaler. 
Ich bin rundum zufrieden, bin im dicksten Schlamm gefahren keine Probleme, mein 2012er find ich sogar besser als das Pipeline, da ich ohne Boost einen Regulären Q-Faktor fahre beim Boost ist er spürbar Größer. Bei der Steifigkeit ist mit Boost gegenüber ohne kein Unterschied zu spüren. Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich meins nicht  gegen ein Pipeline eintauschen.


----------



## Jimmy82 (20. Juni 2016)

@Climax_66:

Danke für deine ausführlichen Erläuterungen und den Hinweis bzgl. der Reifen.
Interessant, weil der Maxxis laut ETRTO sogar 1 mm breiter sein soll.
Ich muss mal bei mir genau nachmessen, wird aber wohl genau wie bei deinen Kumpels sein, sprich 73 mm da Carbon.
Ich habe nur keine Lust mir den Hinterbau komplett zu ruinieren.
Ich war am Wochenende auf dem PIPELINE unterwegs und fand den Unterscheid zum Instinct (obwohl es ja quasi das gleiche Rad ist) wirklich erstaunlich! Die 650+ Reifen haben's mir schon angetan und Du und deine Kollegen bestätigen ja auch, dass ihr es besser findet.

Würde nur gerne eben eine Entäuschung vermeiden (das es nicht passt o.Ä.), wenn ich jetzt diese nicht ganz kleine Investition tätige.


----------



## crossboss (20. Juni 2016)

Moinsen
Maxxis Rekon, meiner Meinung nach, der beste Enduro+ Reifen geht locker durch. BAUT AUF E1900 MIT 25MM INNEN 68mm breit.....geiler Reifen der nicht wie Schwalbe Walkt und burpt.


----------



## Jimmy82 (20. Juni 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Maxxis Rekon, meiner Meinung nach, der beste Enduro+ Reifen geht locker durch. BAUT AUF E1900 MIT 25MM INNEN 68mm breit.....geiler Reifen der nicht wie Schwalbe Walt und burpt. Qualität hat allerdings seinen Preis.



Danke auch Dir für die Rückmeldung! Fährst Du selbst auch ein Instinct und kannst aus eigener Erfahrung berichten?
Zum REKON+ geb ich dir absolut recht. Das Ding für sich wirklich Sahne!

Was hat es denn für Vor-/Nachteile den 27,5+ 71-584 Reifen entweder auf ne 25 mm, 30 mm oder sogar 35 mm Maulweite zu montieren?
Reicht 25 mm völlig aus, oder goldene Mitte mit ca. 30 mm wählen?
Bsp. die Easton Heist 30 Disc. Sind mit 1790 g auch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Climax_66 (20. Juni 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Maxxis Rekon, meiner Meinung nach, der beste Enduro+ Reifen geht locker durch. BAUT AUF E1900 MIT 25MM INNEN 68mm breit.....geiler Reifen der nicht wie Schwalbe Walt und burpt. Qualität hat allerdings seinen Preis.


Seh ich nicht so da ich den direkten Vergleich letzen Samstag erst hatte. Auf einer schmalen Felge mit 25mm Maulweite ist das allerdings nicht zu vergleichen als mit einer 40mm Felge das ist ja wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen. Echtes Plusfeeling kommt da nicht auf. 

Wegen dem Platz im Hinterbau ist nachmessen das einfachste und sicherste, kann nämlich auch Serienstreuung sein. 
Ein Kumpel hatte links weniger Platz wie  rechts er hat jetzt die Felge 1mm außermittig nach rechts zentriert.
Zurück bauen auf 29 zoll will keiner mehr, die Dämpfung und der Gripp fixt ein so an das man nicht mehr anderes will. Wird ja oft geschrieben das die Pannensicherheit und das Gewicht große Nachteile wären, kann ich auch nicht Bestätigen, bin 50 Gramm leichter als mit 29 zoll nur die kmpl. Laufräder kommt halt auch darauf an welche Felgen man fährt da ja andere Felgen eh erforderlich sind ist das reine Reifengewicht zu vergleichen in meinen Augen auch nur ein halber Vergleich.


----------



## Jimmy82 (20. Juni 2016)

ist denn die breiteste Stelle des 29" Reifens von der Position im Hinterbau vergleichbar mit der breitesten Stelle des 27,5+ Reifens?
Sprich muss ich da messen, wo auch der 29er am breitesten ist?

@Climax_66: also du meinst mindestens 40 mm Maulweite? WOW heftig... die hat ja nicht mal das pipeline serie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (20. Juni 2016)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> ist denn die breiteste Stelle des 29" Reifens von der Position im Hinterbau vergleichbar mit der breitesten Stelle des 27,5+ Reifens?
> Sprich muss ich da messen, wo auch der 29er am breitesten ist?
> 
> @Climax_66: also du meinst mindestens 40 mm Maulweite? WOW heftig... die hat ja nicht mal das pipeline serie


Messen musst Du 1-1,5cm weiter zur Achse da 650b Plus im Durchmesser etwas kleiner ist als 29 zoll.

Sagen wir mal so 35mm Maulweite sollten es schon sein das der Reifen einen richtigen Stand hat.  Unter 30mm Maulweite kann man zwar auch einen 2,8er Plus Reifen montieren, man kann damit auch fahren aber halt nicht mit dem Luftdruck mit dem man auf einer ü35mm Maulweite fahren kannst.
Und genau der Luftdruck entscheidet über geniales Plusfeeling.


----------



## Jimmy82 (20. Juni 2016)

DICKES DANKESCHÖN das du mich mit den ganzen Infos versorgst!! So kann man im Vorfeld wirklich besser planen und entscheiden.
Ich werde dann die tage mal messen und schauen ob mein Hinterbau etwas "in die breite streut"


----------



## crossboss (20. Juni 2016)

Mal fernab von der Rechthaberei....ich fahre mit 1,4 Bar und das puffert schön definiert und dämpft ohne wie ein Flummy zu springen , wie bei Fatbikes-perfekt für mich  Je breiter desto mehr Flummy. Das mit den Breiten Felgen stimmt im Prinzip aber man kann es mit 40mm innen auch übertreiben. Ich genau diese Lrs auch im Freeide Bike auch mit nem 180er mit meiner Kombi und der Pannenschutz mit 1 Bar oder ähnlich ist bei meiner Fahrweise und 103kg Gewicht fürn Eimer! So sieht es aus. Die 2.4er musste ich zudem mit 1.8 bar fahren. Den Unterschied von 0,4 

bar spürst du etwa nicht? Aber nix für Ungut. Jeder wie er mag
https://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/20/2013/2013002-ut0n0ok34z56-p5252021-large.jpg


----------



## Climax_66 (20. Juni 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 1,4 Bar und das Puffer ohne wie ein Flummy zu springen -perfekt für mich  Je breiter desto mehr Flummy. Das mit den Breiten Felgen stimmt im Prinzip aber man kann es mit 40mm innen auch übertreiben. Ich fahre Freride auch mit nem 180er mit meiner Kombi und der Pannenschutz mit 1 Bar oder ähnlich ist bei Meier Fahrweise und 103kg Gewicht fürn Eimer! So sieht aus. Die 2.4ermusste ich zudem mit 1.8 bar min fahren um tubeless sicher zu fahren. Die Maxxis Rekon sitzen stabiler als Schwalbe auf der Dt Felge und die Exo Karkasse macht auch die 25mm Maulweite + 2,8 Zoll so fahrstabil und gripstark, dass ich keine Wünsche offen habe. WER MEINT MEHR ZU BRAUCHEN BITTE!
> Die Reifen sind Bombe und 100mm breiter und höher als mein Highroller 2.4  x 27.5


100mm breiter und höher? , meinst bestimmt 10mm.
Wenns für Dich geil ist und die perfekte Wahl dann ist ja alles gut.
Was mich interessiert fährst Du die Recon Plus in einem 650b Rahmen? 29er Freeride Rahmen sind ja nicht so gängig. 
1.4bar ist halt schon sehr viel , das fahr  ich vorne auf 2.4er Tubless im Slayer
0.9bar fahr ich mit dem Instinkt auf breiter Felge bei 92kg nackt. Ohne walken den leichten Flummi Effekt find ich geil, der macht Laune, abziehen wo man Bock hat 
Die Eindrücke kann man sowiso nur sehr bedingt verallgemeinern, jeder empfindet für sein Fahrstil meist anders.


----------



## crossboss (20. Juni 2016)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> Danke auch Dir für die Rückmeldung! Fährst Du selbst auch ein Instinct und kannst aus eigener Erfahrung berichten?
> Zum REKON+ geb ich dir absolut recht. Das Ding für sich wirklich Sahne!
> 
> Was hat es denn für Vor-/Nachteile den 27,5+ 71-584 Reifen entweder auf ne 25 mm, 30 mm oder sogar 35 mm Maulweite zu montieren?
> ...


----------



## crossboss (20. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> 100mm breiter und höher? , meinst bestimmt 10mm.
> Wenns für Dich geil ist und die perfekte Wahl dann ist ja alles gut.
> Was mich interessiert fährst Du die Recon Plus in einem 650b Rahmen? 29er Freeride Rahmen sind ja nicht so gängig.
> 1.4bar ist halt schon sehr viel , das fahr  ich vorne auf 2.4er Tubless im Slayer
> ...



OK , 100mm wäre schon mehr als mein Tippfehler

Beim 26er Slayer geht er vorn in der Formula 35.  Hinten am Slayer geht gerade noch beim Xl Rahmen 27,5 x 2.3 auf 25mm. DAS Tretlager kam zwar so etwas höher, fährt aber klasse.
Vllt probieren ich mal 0.2 bar weniger...


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (8. August 2016)

Mahlzeit Leute,

mein Instinct knackt bei jeder Pedalumdrehung.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## mrwulf (8. August 2016)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leute,
> 
> mein Instinct knackt bei jeder Pedalumdrehung.
> Hat jemand eine Idee?



Wann wurden denn die ABC Lager das letzte mal mit Fett versorgt?

Bei meinem Altitude und Element mit den ABC Lagern ist das ca. alle 9-12 Monate fällig. Nutze nach Empfehlung von Rocky Mountain hierzu WhiteLightning Fett.
Ausbau, Reinigung, fetten und Zusammenbau dauert das erste Mal ca. 90 min, mittlerweile bekomme ich das locker in der Hälfte der Zeit hin. Wichtig ist beim Zusammenbau das Drehmoment für alle Lager max. 7- 9 einzuhalten, also unbedingt Drehmoment Schlüssel parat halten.


----------



## Dr.Sputnik (8. August 2016)

Die habe ich vor 2 Monaten tauschen lassen...


----------



## mrwulf (8. August 2016)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:


> Die habe ich vor 2 Monaten tauschen lassen...



Oha...dann mal auf zum Händler der das gemacht hat und nachfragen...da sollten ja 6 Monate Gewährleistung darauf sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Sputnik (8. August 2016)

ich hoffe - ist schon zum 3. Mal da, beim letzten Mal hat es auch "etwas" länger gehalten.
Ich fahre z.Z. nicht viel, aber Geräusche am Rad kann ich nicht leiden - wirklich nicht!


----------



## mrwulf (8. August 2016)

Ohje....ich hatte auch dreimal mein Altitude beim Händler. Beim dritten Mal hat der alle Lager neu verbaut und gefettet. Da hatte ich dann 9 Monate Ruhe. Scheint ein Dauerproblem beim Altitude und Instinct zu sein. 

Ich habe noch ein 2012er Element MSL und das haut auch die IGUS Lager verbaut. Die sind aber viel weniger anfällig zum knarzen....sind nur ca. alle 14-18 Monate fällig, obwohl das mehr km bewegt wird.


----------



## Climax_66 (8. August 2016)

Ihr habt Sorgen mein Instinkt läuft und läuft, da brauch ich nix fetten läuft seit Jahren rund und gereuchfrei....


----------



## JimmyHartwig (15. August 2016)

Hallo,

verkaufe hier mein Instinct 950 BC Edition. Falls jemand Interesse oder Fragen hat, könnt ihr Euch gerne melden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ght&utm_medium=feature&utm_campaign=bikemarkt


----------



## karthäuser (23. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage. Möchte mir ein Instinct anschaffen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. 
Bin 1,78 M und Schrittlänge 82 cm. Beim M ist ja das Oberrohr mit 577mm relativ kurz. Doch besser L ? Was meint Ihr. Danke !
Ach so. Mittelgebirgstouren, teilweise schon was technischer.


----------



## Jimmy82 (23. August 2016)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage. Möchte mir ein Instinct anschaffen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengröße.
> Bin 1,78 M und Schrittlänge 82 cm. Beim M ist ja das Oberrohr mit 577mm relativ kurz. Doch besser L ? Was meint Ihr. Danke !
> Ach so. Mittelgebirgstouren, teilweise schon was technischer.



Ich bin mit 1,90 M zwar von Dir recht weit weg, aber vielleicht hilfts ja.
Ich fahre ein XL und bin sehr zufrieden.
Habe mal vorher nen Tag ein L gehabt, was mir aber zu klein war. Dies habe ich besonders im uphill gemerkt. War einfach zu kurz.
Das XL ist super!


----------



## robbi_n (23. August 2016)

Ich fahre mit 1.84 eines in L, Thunderbolt und Alti ebenso

Das Instinct empfinde ich als sehr kompakt, meine Frau fährt mein L Instinct ebenso, sie ist etwas unter 1.80 und kommt auch gut damit zurecht.

Denke das dir beide passen könnten, je nach Wunsch. Meiner Frau würde ich keines in M empfehlen wollen.


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2016)

Bin mit meinem Instinct BC 970 Customizing immer noch sehr zufrieden. Bestes Trailbike mit Enduroherz


----------



## wigomat (3. November 2016)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage. Möchte mir ein Instinct anschaffen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengröße.
> Bin 1,78 M und Schrittlänge 82 cm. Beim M ist ja das Oberrohr mit 577mm relativ kurz. Doch besser L ? Was meint Ihr. Danke !
> Ach so. Mittelgebirgstouren, teilweise schon was technischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wigomat (3. November 2016)

Also ich bin 180cm groß und fahre einen M Rahmen. 
Bin total happy damit, zumal es bei einem 29er optimal passt. Wie du siehst sind die Empfindungen betreffend Fahrgefühl sehr unterschiedlich! 
Fahre mein Rocky Insticnt mit Größe M, das Rocky Hardtail Vertex aber mit Größe L. Mit 180 cm ist man aber auch gerade so mittendrin. 
Ist eine reine Bauchentscheidung.
Bei 178 cm würde ich aber eher zu einem M Rahmen raten!


----------



## wigomat (3. November 2016)

Dr.Sputnik schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leute,
> 
> mein Instinct knackt bei jeder Pedalumdrehung.
> Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## wigomat (3. November 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Ohje....ich hatte auch dreimal mein Altitude beim Händler. Beim dritten Mal hat der alle Lager neu verbaut und gefettet. Da hatte ich dann 9 Monate Ruhe. Scheint ein Dauerproblem beim Altitude und Instinct zu sein.
> 
> Ich habe noch ein 2012er Element MSL und das haut auch die IGUS Lager verbaut. Die sind aber viel weniger anfällig zum knarzen....sind nur ca. alle 14-18 Monate fällig, obwohl das mehr km bewegt wird.





Dr.Sputnik schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leute,
> 
> mein Instinct knackt bei jeder Pedalumdrehung.
> Hat jemand eine Idee?



angeblich ein ewiges Leiden. Hatte das auch! Lager gewechselt und es war wieder da. Dann hab ich einfach einmal, mehr schon  aus Frust die 4 Schrauben am Kettenblatt festgezogen. Seither herrscht Ruhe! Tja Sachen gibt´s!


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2016)

Bisher habe ich kein Knacken in 2 Jahren.
Fahre XL bei 1.90 m schon wegen des Reach,  der eher kompakt ausfällt. Dazu brauche ich nenne 60mm Vorbau.


----------



## desktop (4. November 2016)

Lagerknacken hatte ich sowohl bei meinem Instinct als auch beim Altitude damals. War für mich dann letztendlich ein absolutes Nogo. Aber mittlerweile ist Rocky ja glaube ich weg vom Gleitlagerwahn


----------



## kreisel (6. November 2016)

Bezüglich der Rahmengröße beim Instinct habe ich folgendes auf der RM-Homepage gefunden:






Das deckt sich ja einigermaßen mit euren Erfahrungen...

Ich interessiere mich zwar besonders für das Pipeline, aber das nutzt ja den Hauptrahmen vom Instinct. Und da es das Instinct MSL schon länger gibt, hätte ich hier noch einige Fragen:
Welche Dämpfer, außer den serienmäßig verbauten, passen in das Instinct?
Hat mal jemand einen Cane Creek DB Air oder sogar DB Coil?
Besonders würde mich eine Coil-Variante interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Res (23. November 2016)

Weiss jemand, ob und wann das aktuelle Instinct ein Update erhält? Jetzt, wo das Elememt frisch gemacht ist, könnte man sicher ziemlich einfach ein paar der Element-Neuerungen auf's Instinct übertragen.


----------



## Dreamworks (24. November 2016)

kreisel schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Rahmengröße beim Instinct habe ich folgendes auf der RM-Homepage gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Cane Creek passen nicht ins Instinct oder Altitude...leider zu eng das ganze.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mich nach einem Instinct Rahmen umschaue und mir das Teil bis zum Frühjahr entsprechend aufbaue. Hätte da mal noch die ein oder andere Frage...

Ich würde auf jeden Fall in 29" aufbauen, nicht wie auch schon angesprochen 27,5"+. Wie sieht es denn mit der Reifenfreiheit hinten aus bei 29" . Würde gerne Stans ZTR Flow Felgen mit 29mm Maulweite nehmen. Passen dann noch ordentliche Reifen (2,35/2,4) rein oder wird das schwierig?

Größe wurde ja auch schon diskutiert... liege wahrscheinlich zwischen L und XL. Würdet ihr eher zum größeren Rahmen greifen oder eher L. Fahre viele Touren aber auch immer technisch und viel Trail dabei.

Und zu guter Letzt ... wenn jemand ne gute Adresse für nen Rahmen hat ...


----------



## peterbe (12. Dezember 2016)

Im Hinterbau ist für Deine Kombi satt Platz. Ich wollte die Tage ausprobieren, ob nicht auch ein NN 2.6 reinpasst.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ein  2,8er Maxxies auf 40mm Felge bzw. Im Alu Modell ein 2.8er NN rein geht erübrigt sich doch die Frage.


----------



## BigPine (12. Dezember 2016)

Platz ist wirklich kein Problem, fahre derzeit einen DHRII in 2.4 (Alu-Instinct) und da ist noch massig Luft - auch in der Höhe.
Bzgl. Größe habe ich mich mit 1,90 m und 0,85 m SL für ein XL entschieden, das passt wunderbar - es würde sogar eine 170er Sattelstütze noch gehen.


----------



## crossboss (12. Dezember 2016)

Wegen längerem recht besser xl wenn man gegen 1.90m geht


----------



## peterbe (12. Dezember 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn ein  2,8er Maxxies auf 40mm Felge bzw. Im Alu Modell ein 2.8er NN rein geht erübrigt sich doch die Frage.



Nicht 27,5 sondern 2.6 bei 29 Zoll.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbi_n (14. Dezember 2016)

29x2.5 auf breiter Felge passt problemlos


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Dezember 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nicht 27,5 sondern 2.6 bei 29 Zoll.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Erübrigt sich doch genauso,
da nach 29zoll nichts mehr gibt im MTB Bereich das noch mehr Durchmesser hat. Wird ein 29Plus Reifen nicht in der Höhe wie 27.5Plus zulegen sonst wäre es ja ein Eigentor. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt das in 29 zoll die plus version verfolgt wird weil nicht nur die breite sondern viel mehr das Plus  an Reifendämpfung die vorzüge ausmachen.
Aus dem Grund ist was 29Plus angeht eher rückwärts tuning mehr Rollwiederstand ohne Plusfeeling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fearrider (1. Februar 2017)

Also die Idee mit B+ finde ich tolle und überlege gerade, ob das auf mit meinem Element 930 auch funktionieren würde?


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2017)

fahre nen Maxxis Shorty 2,5 /29 das merkste vom Grip und Kompfort  her extrem positiv vom Gewicht leider auch. 65mm hat er an den Stollen 61mm Karkasse


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2017)

um Welten bessere Fahrgefühl als B  Plus mit meinem Maxxis Rekon 2,8 der zudem ständig mit Platten nervden ;-)


----------



## aurelio (2. Februar 2017)

Ich überlege mir aktuell auch ein Instinct in XL (202cm groß) zuzulegen. Wie fährt sich das Rad mit der langen Kettenstrebe? Ich fahre gerne verspielt (Sprünge, Manual, ...) und habe die Befürchtung das sich das Rocky eben durch die langen Streben dafür nicht so gut eignet. Hat jemand das Gewicht des Rahmens in XL parat?


----------



## peterbe (2. Februar 2017)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir aktuell auch ein Instinct in XL (202cm groß) zuzulegen. Wie fährt sich das Rad mit der langen Kettenstrebe? Ich fahre gerne verspielt (Sprünge, Manual, ...) und habe die Befürchtung das sich das Rocky eben durch die langen Streben dafür nicht so gut eignet. Hat jemand das Gewicht des Rahmens in XL parat?


Hallo, ich bin 199cm und hab ein Instict in XXL (aus Kanada importiert), das passt super zu meiner Größe und ist von der Handlichkeit her ok. Mein Element ist XL und schon fast zu klein, es fährt sich wie ein Pitbull, also wird bei deiner Größe ein XL hart an der Grenze zu zu klein sein. Grüße, Peter


----------



## mrwulf (2. Februar 2017)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin 199cm und hab ein Instict in XXL (aus Kanada importiert), das passt super zu meiner Größe und ist von der Handlichkeit her ok. Mein Element ist XL und schon fast zu klein, es fährt sich wie ein Pitbull, also wird bei deiner Größe ein XL hart an der Grenze zu zu klein sein. Grüße, Peter




Schönes Instinct!


----------



## crossboss (20. Mai 2017)

Help!!!.......kennt jemand die IGUS Artikelnummern /Bestellnummern für die ABC Instinct Gleitlager ...ich finde leider gerade es nicht. Wäre um Tipp echt dankbar. Würde die gerne direkt günstig bei IGUS bestellen.


----------



## kreisel (1. Juni 2017)

Mal ne Frage:
Der Dämpfer beim Instinct/Pipeline hat doch die Abmessungen 190x51mm? Würde auch ein 200x57mm passen, wenn man beim Ride9 die vorderste (flachste)Position wählt? Hat das mal jemand zufällig ausprobiert oder kann das einschätzen?


----------



## crossboss (1. Juni 2017)

Das geht mit dann gut 145mm Hub und höherem Tretlager. Ichabe nen XL Frame wo ich es testete. Meines fährt so prima mit 150mm vorn und ist immer noch sehr wendig. Aber potenter im Dh. Allerdings ist die Gewährleistung gefährdet. Ohne Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (1. Juni 2017)

Super, danke dir! Hast du vielleicht ein Foto vom Rad und dem Dämpfer?


----------



## hometrainer (5. Juni 2017)

Hy jungs hab mir gestern auch ein Instinct 970 msl bc edition 2014 gekauft.
Muss sagen echt geiles Teil


----------



## mrwulf (5. Juni 2017)

hometrainer schrieb:


> Hy jungs hab mir gestern auch ein Instinct 970 msl bc edition 2014 gekauft.
> Muss sagen echt geiles Teil


 
Die BC Edition war super. Bilder von Deinem Bike?


----------



## Jimmy82 (5. Juni 2017)

hometrainer schrieb:


> Hy jungs hab mir gestern auch ein Instinct 970 msl bc edition 2014 gekauft.
> Muss sagen echt geiles Teil



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Hast nix falsch gemacht. Bin auch nach wie vor super zufrieden mit meinem Instinct BC.


----------



## hometrainer (5. Juni 2017)

Top in Schuss, um 2000 euro.
Ich hoffe das dieses Bike solange hält wie mein Slayer 2006.


----------



## kreisel (29. Juni 2017)

Hab mir einen gebrauchten Pipeline-Rahmen geholt und da sich Instinct und Pipeline den gleichen Haupt-Rahmen teilen hätte ich mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer: Aktuell eingebaut ist ein Monarch RT Debonair und für einen SAG von 25%-30% benötige ich bei einem Systemgewicht von ca. 90-95 kg einen Druck von 290 PSI. Ist das normal? Was habt ihr für Drücke im Dämpfer beim Instinct?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrainer (30. Juni 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Hab mir einen gebrauchten Pipeline-Rahmen geholt und da sich Instinct und Pipeline den gleichen Haupt-Rahmen teilen hätte ich mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer: Aktuell eingebaut ist ein Monarch RT Debonair und für einen SAG von 25%-30% benötige ich bei einem Systemgewicht von ca. 90-95 kg einen Druck von 290 PSI. Ist das normal? Was habt ihr für Drücke im Dämpfer beim Instinct?


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2017)

Fahre 15bar bei 102kg Körpergewicht. Fox Dämpfer mit kleiner Kammer


----------



## hometrainer (1. Juli 2017)

Hy habe mir vor kurzem ein instinct bc 2014 mit fox gabel und dämpfer gekauft.
Fahre 7 bar in der gabel und 11 bar im dämpfer bei 88kg gewicht.
Bin aber noch beim testen des richtigen set ups.
Mfg


----------



## kreisel (4. Juli 2017)

Ah ok! Besten Dank!
Dann braucht ein DebonAir Dämpfer wohl deutlich mehr Druck!


----------



## BigPine (4. Juli 2017)

Die Dämpfer mit größerem Negativvolumen (Rockshop DebonAir, Fox EVOL, etc...) brauchen scheinbar alle recht viel Druck. Mein Fox EVOL steht bei ca. 17 bar (90kg)...


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juli 2017)

Nun ist die Neuzeit auch bei mir,,,,,,und,,,,,,,BEGEITSERUNG


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juli 2017)

Ist eigendlich schon recht  einfach die neuen Dämpfer einzustellen .
Habe mich an die Luftdrucktabelle gehalten und Funzt Prima .
http://www.ridefox.de/dl/bike/FLOAT DPS Setup Guide short_Deutsch_Druckfrei_neu.pdf


----------



## onkel_doc (24. August 2017)

die neuen instinct sind online...mit farbe...wer es interessiert...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. August 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/rockymountainswitzerland/posts/1427686807352578


----------



## kreisel (24. August 2017)

http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/instinct/2018


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrainer (24. August 2017)

Sehr schöne Bikes die 2018 .
Weis man schon Preise?


----------



## kreisel (25. August 2017)

Die Rahmen sind identisch:
Pipeline 27,5+
Instinct 29


----------



## mrwulf (25. August 2017)

hometrainer schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes die 2018 .
> Weis man schon Preise?




• Instinct Carbon 90 BC Edition: $5,899 USD
• Instinct Carbon 90 BC Edition Frame: $2,799 USD
• Instinct Carbon 70: $5,299 USD
• Instinct Carbon 50: $4,299 USD
• Instinct Carbon 30: $3,649 USD
• Instinct Alloy 70: $4,199 USD
• Instinct Alloy 50: $3,199 USD

• Pipeline Carbon 70: $5,299 USD
• Pipeline Carbon 50: $4,469 USD
• Pipeline Alloy 50: $3,249 USD
• Pipeline Alloy 30: $2,599 USD

Setzte 1:1 USD=EUR

Netter Artikel zu den Neuen 

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-new-instinct-and-pipeline-first-look.html


----------



## Amokles (25. August 2017)

hab mein instinct carbon 70 bereits vorbestellt


----------



## mrwulf (25. August 2017)

Amokles schrieb:


> hab mein instinct carbon 70 bereits vorbestellt



Preis in €?


----------



## Amokles (25. August 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> • Instinct Carbon 70: $5,299 USD
> Setzte 1:1 USD=EUR


Ist das sicher? Mein Händler sprach von 5800€ für das Carbon 70

edit: Laut Bike Action sind das hier die korrekten UVPs in €

Instinct BC Edtion Frameset: 3.700€
Instinct Carbon 90 BC Edtion: 6.400€
Instinct Carbon 70: 5.800€
Instinct Carbon 50: 4.600€
Instinct Carbon 30: 3.900€
Instinct Alloy 70: 4.200€
Instinct Alloy 50: 3.200


Bei mir wirds das Carbon 70. Allerdings fliegen die Avid Bremsen,die hässliche Kurbel raus und der Lenker raus.

stattdessen XT Bremse, Next SL Kurbel und Sixc Lenker


----------



## kreisel (26. August 2017)

Frameset z. B.: 2799$ entspricht beim aktuellen Kurs ca. 2350€... da sind die für D vorgesehenen 3700€ aber großzügig aufgerundet.


----------



## Amokles (26. August 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Frameset z. B.: 2799$ entspricht beim aktuellen Kurs ca. 2350€... da sind die für D vorgesehenen 3700€ aber großzügig aufgerundet.


Laut action sports sind die ami preise immer ohne Mehrwertsteuer angegeben


----------



## arnomtb (2. September 2017)

Hätte ein Sahnestückchen abzugeben. Das neue ist im anrollen 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/995964-rocky-mountain-instinct-999-msl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (6. September 2017)

Ich finds geil


----------



## StefanF. (7. September 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich finds geil



Ich auch, aber würde es in der anderen Farbkombi nehmen. Das Growler in Orange muss reichen.


----------



## robbi_n (7. September 2017)

StefanF. schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber würde es in der anderen Farbkombi nehmen. Das Growler in Orange muss reichen.




An der Farbe soll es ja nicht scheitern 

Soll ich dir wieder was besorgen 

Gibt aber in den shops bis dato bis auf das eine nichts.

Ist auch leider nicht meine Grösse. Kommt Zeit kommt Rad


----------



## hometrainer (8. September 2017)

Hy jungs mit wieviel drehmoment zieht ihr den ride9 bolzen oder wie das drum heisst an? 5oder9nm
Danke im vorraus


----------



## BigPine (9. September 2017)

Tech Specs Rocky Mountain Instinct NEWPDF (98.67KB) 
Da steht's drin, ich setze immer 8 Nm an.


----------



## hometrainer (9. September 2017)

BigPine schrieb:


> Tech Specs Rocky Mountain Instinct NEWPDF (98.67KB)
> Da steht's drin, ich setze immer 8 Nm an.


Auch bei Carbon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigPine (9. September 2017)

hometrainer schrieb:


> Auch bei Carbon??


hmm, gute Frage. Zu der Zeit (2013) gab es ja noch kein Carbon, und ich habe einen Alurahmen... Zur Sicherheit mal bei bikeaction nachfragen!


----------



## arnomtb (9. September 2017)

8 Nm passt, ist sicher gleich wie beim Altitude!


----------



## hometrainer (10. September 2017)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Patrice_F (10. September 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich finds geil


Schon gefahren?


----------



## robbi_n (10. September 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Schon gefahren?



Nur kurz um Block, ist nicht meins, warte noch auf meine Grösse.

Fühlt sich aber dennoch gut an.


----------



## Methusalix (23. September 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Nur kurz um Block, ist nicht meins, warte noch auf meine Grösse.
> 
> Fühlt sich aber dennoch gut an.



Hast Du eine Ahnung zu den Lieferfristen? Ich hab hier in der Schweiz beim lokalen Händler nachgefragt und der sagt März 2018 (!) für das BC Edition in L


----------



## robbi_n (29. September 2017)

Methusalix schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Ahnung zu den Lieferfristen? Ich hab hier in der Schweiz beim lokalen Händler nachgefragt und der sagt März 2018 (!) für das BC Edition in L



In schwarz/Türkis wäre aktuell erhältlich, eins zumindest, aber ich wollte das orange, sollte Ende September kommen, warte nun drauf.

Aber es scheint so zu sein das es dieses Jahr wohl nur ein paar wenige Bikes geben wird, der Rest dann wohl wie du sagst im Frühjahr

Robbi


----------



## Amokles (12. Oktober 2017)

Meins kommt wohl erstnmitte november.... ich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## metalrene1989 (15. Oktober 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich finds geil


Welche Größe?


----------



## kreisel (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde es schade, das Rocky (immer noch) keinen Kettenstrebenschutz serienmäßig an der Kettenstrebe integriert hat und man sich mit einem alten Schlauch oder Neoprenschutz oder, oder... behelfen muss.
Mein Kollege hat sich letzte Woche ein Specialized Stumpjumper geholt da ist der Kettenstrebenschutz richtig fein integriert und angeschraubt und die Ketten- sowie Sitzstreben sind mit transparenter Folie abgeklebt... das gefiel mir echt gut!

Was macht ihr denn zum Schutz an die Kettenstrebe?

Und noch ne Frage: Hat hier mal jemand auf durchgehenden Schaltzug umgebaut? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (16. Oktober 2017)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Welche Größe?




Das ist ein M, ist aber wie erwähnt nicht meins.

Meins ist aktuell noch nicht bei mir.


----------



## Amokles (16. Oktober 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, das Rocky (immer noch) keinen Kettenstrebenschutz serienmäßig an der Kettenstrebe integriert hat und man sich mit einem alten Schlauch oder Neoprenschutz oder, oder... behelfen muss.
> Mein Kollege hat sich letzte Woche ein Specialized Stumpjumper geholt da ist der Kettenstrebenschutz richtig fein integriert und angeschraubt und die Ketten- sowie Sitzstreben sind mit transparenter Folie abgeklebt... das gefiel mir echt gut!
> Was macht ihr denn zum Schutz an die Kettenstrebe?



Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das Kettenstreben- und Unterrohrrohrschutz an den neuen Bikes dran sind. Lediglich die Erste Charge wird ohne geliefert. Betroffene Kunden bekommen diese dann nachgeliefert.


----------



## kreisel (16. Oktober 2017)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das Kettenstreben- und Unterrohrrohrschutz an den neuen Bikes dran sind. Lediglich die Erste Charge wird ohne geliefert. Betroffene Kunden bekommen diese dann nachgeliefert.



Wenn es dann auch eine professionelle Lösung ist würde mir das sehr gefallen!


----------



## kreisel (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich spiele nach wie vor mit dem Gedanken mein Pipeline (Hauptrahmen identisch mit dem Instinct) auf einen durchgehenden Schaltzug umzubauen.
Weiß jemand wie es im Inneren des Unterrohrs aussieht? Bzw. könnte man den Zuganschlag beim Eintritt des Zuges oben am Unterrohr einfach vorsichtig aufbohren (auch wenn damit die Garantie erlischt)?


----------



## mrwulf (23. Oktober 2017)

Meine, dass kannste machen. Die 2mm Material am Zugeingang mehr oder weniger gefährden nicht die Stabilität des Rahmens.


----------



## Patrice_F (23. Oktober 2017)

Gemäss neustem Pinkbike Test soll das Altitude in hartem Terrain schneller und eher ein "Enduro Race Bike" sein als das neue Instinct BC Edition. Soll einer verstehen wie das sein kann, wenn das Instinct 29er hat und gar mehr Federweg.

Das neue Altitude ist geil, aber unterscheidet sich zu wenig von meinem Slash 9.8 2015 (Fahrgefühl und Geo sind ziemlich gleich), weshalb sich ein Kauf für mich nicht lohnen würde. Ich dachte, das Instinct könnte da die Lösung sein, da 29er, mehr Federweg und von der Geo her schon ziemlich abwärts orientiert. Suche ein Highspeed "Baller-bike". Gemäss Test ists aber leider nicht so. Zu schade, denn optisch ist es der Hammer. Die Suche nach nem schnellen Endurobike Nachfolger geht also weiter, zum Glück hab ich keinen Stress...


----------



## arnomtb (27. Oktober 2017)

Am besten ist immer selbst probieren was funktioniert oder nicht. Wenn man dem Enduro Test vom Enduro MTB Magazin glauben kann, dann ist schon das Altitude kein Enduro Race bike. Das heisst, hätten die Jungs vom Rocky Team ein ordentliches bike würden sie unschlagbar sein wenn sie auch so schon Siege und TopTen Platzierungen einfahren ;-)
Ich werde übers Wochenende mal mein Instinct BC testen gehen, habe aber jetzt schon keine grossen Bedenken dass ich damit nicht zurecht komme!


----------



## Patrice_F (27. Oktober 2017)

Ja das stimmt, hab den Enduromtb test auch gelesen und dachte mir, das sei ein Witz. Auf Pinkbike schreiben sie beim Instinct Review ja indirekt, dass das Alti ein Racebike, schnell und stabil sei. Und dann liest man den Enduromtb test und denkt sich WTF?!

Du hast eindeutig recht, man sollte einfach immer alles selbst erst probieren und erst dann ausschliessen.


----------



## Patrice_F (27. Oktober 2017)

Übrigens: seeeeehr geiler Aufbau von dem BC Edition. Wem ist denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnomtb (27. Oktober 2017)

Haha MEINES!!! Danke, es kommt noch eine NextR Kurbel dran und die breiteren Reifen. Aber zum Probefahren gehts!!


----------



## Patrice_F (27. Oktober 2017)

Genial aufgebaut wirklich! Ich hätt es praktisch genau gleich aufgebaut, nur ne Fox Transfer (der Optik wegen) und ne Eagle sowie ein DHR2 vorne.   Was wiegt es denn so?

Würd mich freuen, wenn du deine Eindrücke schildern könnest und ob es wirklich nicht soooo „stable“ ist, wie Pinkbike meint, oder ob es durchaus als endurobike für rennen geeignet ist!


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. Oktober 2017)

Wäre auch an deinen Eindrücken Interessiert, speziell falls möglich zu anderen 29er die du vielleicht schon gefahren bist. Rocky hat schon ein sehr "geiles" Fahrgefühl in all Ihren Bikes. Was mich etwas skeptisch macht ist das Recycling des Link mit der Ride-9 Position auf 1 fest. Dämpfer E2E vergrößert und damit auch mal das Tretlager doch sehr hoch, vor allem für ein 29er. 

Btw. Ich finde das Altitude gerade so gut, weil es nicht extrem auf Race ausgelegt wurde und damit auch noch als Trailbike durchgeht was den Spaß Faktor anbelangt.


----------



## Methusalix (3. November 2017)

arnomtb schrieb:


> .......
> Ich werde übers Wochenende mal mein Instinct BC testen gehen, habe aber jetzt schon keine grossen Bedenken dass ich damit nicht zurecht komme!
> Anhang anzeigen 658241 Anhang anzeigen 658242



Hallo arnomtb
Was sind denn jetzt so Deine ersten Eindrücke?


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2017)

arnomtb schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde übers Wochenende mal mein Instinct BC testen gehen, habe aber jetzt schon keine grossen Bedenken dass ich damit nicht zurecht komme!
> Anhang anzeigen 658241 Anhang anzeigen 658242


Ich bin auch kurz davor mir eines zu bestellen. Fahre im Moment das 2016er Instinct mit einem  „BC-mäßigen“ Aufbau, was schon sehr geil ist. Verspreche mir von dem neuen mehr Potential auf der Abfahrt, deshalb bin ich auch auf deine Eindrücke gespannt.
Hast du es als Komplettbike oder Frameset gekauft? Wenn Frameset, was kostet eigentlich der Rahmen? Laut aktuell auf der Bikeaction-Seite verlinkten Preisliste 3.300,- €, was ich kaum glauben kann,


----------



## arnomtb (5. November 2017)

Hi zusammen, endlich gibt es einige Eindrücke zu den Testfahrten.
Von den Einstellungen habe ich die meines Slayers übernommen, um ziemlich gleich am bike zu sitzen. Hat auch sehr genau geklappt! Einzig das Tretlager ist um 5mm höher als beim Slayer, was mich jetzt nicht wirklich gestört hätte.
Die Federelemente sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, die 36er Fox von 2018 spricht anders an wie die 2017er, bin da schon ziemlich anders unterwegs wie bisher. Der DPX Dämpfer mit ca. 30% SAG fährt sich ziemlich fluffig, lässt sich aber auch nicht durchschlagen wie man am Anfang meinen möchte.
Das erste Gefühl ist ähnlich wie das Altitude zu fahren, nur halt auf 29".
Im Uphill ist das neue BC schon mal eine Wucht, Dämpfer macht wirklich zu und es fährt sich fast wie ein Hardtail. Zudem hockt man schön im bike, ordentlich Druck am Pedal und auch die Front tendiert nicht wirklich schnell zu steigen.
Im downhill fährt sich das bike richtig verspielt, ziemlich ähnlich wie das neue Altitude. Nur einen Ticken laufruhiger und meiner Meinung stabiler. Auf meinem verwinkelten, teils steilem aber auch flowigen, wurzeligen Haustrail hatte ich auf Anhieb ein megagutes Fahrgefühl. Denke auch dass ich sicher nicht langsamer war als sonst. Richtig ruppig hatte ich leider wegen dem Wetter nur ganz wenig zu fahren. Da hatte ich aber nicht das beste Gefühl. Würde so auf die schnelle sagen, dass da der Dämpfer schnell an seine Grenzen kommt. Wahrscheinlich fahren auch deshalb die Kanadier den X2., auch im Altitude vom Team. Werde ich aber sicher auch probieren, nur wird sich das vor dem Frühjahr eher nicht ausgehen.
Im Gegensatz zum alten Instinct ist das neue auf alle Fälle mehr abwärts-orientiert, laufruhiger durch den längeren Radstand aber auch dem flacheren Lenkwinkel.
Zu anderen 29er Enduros habe ich keinen direkten Vergleich.
@All-mountain: als Rahmenset aufgebaut, UVP dafür 3700.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnomtb (5. November 2017)

@Stefan0103 : von wo hast du denn die Masse von der Tretlagerhöhe? Habe jetzt extra gemessen und liegt mit 348mm unter den Werten von Speci mit 351mm und Trek 352mm


----------



## Stefan0103 (5. November 2017)

Das war grob überschlagen. BB Drop von Rocky ist mit 19mm angegeben. Also wie beim 2018er Specialized Enduro. Die normale Instinct Version liegt bei 36mm. Damit kommst du dann in Bereiche wie beim HT LT, Rallon. 

Ansonsten ist es bestimmt ein Interessantes Bike, klingt als hätte es die typischen Rocky Mountain Eigenschaften. Ich glaube nicht das du in Ride 1 Position den Hinterbau zum durchschlagen bekommst, da kannst du wahrscheinlich mit 50% Sag fahren. Der DPX2 werde ich demnächst auch mal testen. Für "Trailbikes" soll er ja sehr gut sein.


----------



## Methusalix (8. November 2017)

Test Instinct BC gegen Altitude: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/which-wheel-size-is-faster-with-vanderham-and-gauvin-video.html


----------



## arnomtb (8. November 2017)

Haha, cool. Wollt ich auch grad posten. Ist recht interessant!!!


----------



## Baitman (10. November 2017)

Erster Test:

http://twentynineinches-de.com/2017/11/10/rocky-mountain-instinct-carbon-70-kurztest-eindrucke/

Das mit der anschlagenden Kette klingt nicht gut...


----------



## Methusalix (10. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Erster Test:
> 
> http://twentynineinches-de.com/2017/11/10/rocky-mountain-instinct-carbon-70-kurztest-eindrucke/
> 
> Das mit der anschlagenden Kette klingt nicht gut...



Aber alles andere tönt doch ziemlich gut. Wenn jetzt das BC Edition ungefähr ähnlich klettert und bergab besser brettert, dann bin ich Ende März ein sehr zufriedener Biker! 

Und der erwähnte massive Kettenstrebenschutz der zukünftig zur Anwendung kommen soll, sollte das Klappern ja beheben.


----------



## Patrice_F (10. November 2017)

http://www.endurotribe.com/2017/11/verdict-essai-du-rocky-mountain-instinct-bc/

Falls jemand französisch kann.


----------



## Baitman (10. November 2017)

Habe mir heute das Bike angesehen, leider war keine Probefahrt wegen Regen möglich. Die Kettenstrebe ist sehr massiv, ich kenne kein anderes Bike das so wenig Abstand von der Kette zu den streben hat. Würde sagen unbedingt probefahren...


----------



## DerKleineEmil (11. November 2017)

Servus, interessiere mich für das Rocky Mountain Instinct Alloy. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gewicht und der Wertigkeit der Alurahmen des aktuellen und der zurückliegenden Instinct Serien?
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Amokles (14. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Erster Test:
> 
> http://twentynineinches-de.com/2017/11/10/rocky-mountain-instinct-carbon-70-kurztest-eindrucke/
> 
> Das mit der anschlagenden Kette klingt nicht gut...




das ist auch wieder herrlich. der test ist ein absolutes loblied auf das bike, aber die klappernde kette ist natürlich entscheident


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (14. November 2017)

Amokles schrieb:


> das ist auch wieder herrlich. der test ist ein absolutes loblied auf das bike, aber die klappernde kette ist natürlich entscheident



Ja, wenn ich zwei Bikes in der engeren Wahl hätte, könnte das entscheidend sein. Es könnte ja auch sein das es nicht relevant ist und kaum merklich, es ist aber ein Punkt auf den ich bei einer Probefahrt achten werde:

_"Der zweite Punkt ist die* antriebseitig kaum abgesenkte Kettenstrebe.*  Weil die Kette gerade in den schnelleren Gängen sehr nahe an der Kettenstrebe läuft, schlägt sie sobald kein Zug drauf ist ständig gegen die Strebe."_


----------



## hometrainer (14. November 2017)

DerKleineEmil schrieb:


> Servus, interessiere mich für das Rocky Mountain Instinct Alloy. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gewicht und der Wertigkeit der Alurahmen des aktuellen und der zurückliegenden Instinct Serien?
> Viele Grüße!


Hy habe ein instinct 2014 in carbon und bin sehr zufrieden, das alu rahmen ist sicher auch hochwertig.
Leichtbau steht bei rocky mountain nicht im vordergrund sondern eher langlebigkeit .
Neu würde ich mir aber keines kaufen , räder  mit preisen über 3000 euro 
sind mir persönlich zu teuer.
Gebraucht kann mann zuschlagen 
Mfg


----------



## na!To (9. Dezember 2017)

Fährt hier schon jemand das 2018 Instinct und kann was dazu schreiben?
Ich bin mir noch unsicher ob es das Instinct wird, oder ein Altitude die bessere Wahl wäre.


----------



## J.D.4479 (9. Dezember 2017)

Die neuen Kettenstreben sind schon größer und wahrscheinlich auch für die Eagle mit einem 32'er Kettenblatt ausgelegt.


Hier das Instinct mit 28'er ovalen Kettenblatt und der e.13 9-46 Kassette,

was schon ziemlich extreme sein sollte.


Im Vergleich das alte BC-Edition mit den gleichen Parametern.
 
Da hat die Kette auch gechlagen, aber eher im hinteren Bereich.

Mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz ist es aber komplett ruhig. Original ist das Unterrohr und die Kettenstrebe werksseitig von Rocky beklebt.

Viel kann ich noch nicht zu dem Rad sagen. Dafür muss ich mal wieder etwas südlicher, aber ich kann behaupten, das es tretneutraler geworden ist. Ich sperre den Coil Dämpfer kaum. Das längere Oberrohr habe ich mit einem 20mm kürzeren Vorbau ausgeglichen.

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt festgestellt habe, das Rad klettert besser durch den steileren Sitzwinkel. Wobei ich zugeben muß das ich die Gabel mit 160mm Federweg schon Ende letzten Jahres im alten Instinct, bei flachster Eistellung gefahren bin.


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Dezember 2017)

Mann ist das ein geiles Teil! Kompliment!


----------



## Amokles (10. Dezember 2017)

na!To schrieb:


> Fährt hier schon jemand das 2018 Instinct und kann was dazu schreiben?
> Ich bin mir noch unsicher ob es das Instinct wird, oder ein Altitude die bessere Wahl wäre.


Meins kommt wohl im laufe der Woche endlich. Je nach Wetter werd ich am we die erste runde drehen und berichten


----------



## na!To (10. Dezember 2017)

Das wäre super.

@JD4479
Stimmig aufgebaut. Meine Farbe wäre es aber nicht 

Das Instinct stelle ich mir, für mich, als vernünftigere Wahl vor. Sollte auf Grund der 29er angenehmer zufahren sein bei 60km+ Touren im Schwarzwald, um von Trail zu Trail zu fahren. Ein Altitude wäre auf den langen Passagen mit Waldwegen vermutlich eher ein Klotz am Bein.


----------



## Baitman (14. Dezember 2017)

J.D.4479 schrieb:


> Die neuen Kettenstreben sind schon größer und wahrscheinlich auch für die Eagle mit einem 32'er Kettenblatt ausgelegt.
> Anhang anzeigen 673555
> Hier das Instinct mit 28'er ovalen Kettenblatt und der e.13 9-46 Kassette,
> Anhang anzeigen 673557
> ...




Ich fahre die Eagle mit einem 30er Blatt... Da schlägt die Kette doch auch ständig an, oder? Verstehe nicht wie man sowas konstruieren kann...


----------



## DerKleineEmil (14. Dezember 2017)

Habe gerade an meinem Instinct Alloy 70 am kleinsten Ritzen einen Abstand Kette zu Strebe (auf der sich ein fast 1/2 cm dicker Schutz aus festem Gummi befindet) von ~1,3 cm am kassettennahen Bereich der Kettenstrebe gemessen, der Richtung mitte bei 1,5 cm liegt und zur Kurbel ansteigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKleineEmil (14. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Baitman (14. Dezember 2017)

Mit nem 30er Blatt nochmal näher dran... Man müsste auch mal vergleichen ob die Carbonvariante die gleichen Maße an der Kettenstrebe wie die Aluvariante hat.


----------



## Amokles (14. Dezember 2017)

Meins ist heute beim Händlerangekommen. Leider hat Actionsports die falsche Farbe geschickt.... also weiter warten....


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Dezember 2017)

hab gerade heute wieder ein neues imstinct beim kollegen im radladden gesehen...geiles teil...


----------



## Madeath (17. Dezember 2017)

@DerKleineEmil kannst du noch ein paar Fotos von deinem Bike Posten? Interessiere mich ebenfalls für die ALU-Variante. Leider findet man kaum Fotos im Netz... Besten Dank
LG Madeath


----------



## DerKleineEmil (17. Dezember 2017)

Mach ich bei Gelegenheit mal. Sieht richtig gut aus das Bike.
Schau mal unter https://www.facebook.com/331383627067683/photos/pcb.722553627950679/722552331284142/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKleineEmil (17. Dezember 2017)

Oder hier http://www.beatcycles.com/journal/2018-rocky-mountain-line-up-is-vicious
...
Das trifft die echte Farbgebung wirklich sehr gut. Die Bilder auf der Rocky Mountain Homepage geben die Farbe nämlich nicht realistisch wieder.


----------



## Amokles (24. Dezember 2017)

Endlich ist es daaaa

Ich war wohl sehr brav dieses jahr


----------



## Amokles (25. Dezember 2017)

Sooo. Der Jungfernfahrt ist erledigt. Mann is das geil. Fährt sich sehr direkt und trotz 29" auch sehr agil und wendig.  Sehr geile beschleunigung und ganz einfache linienwechsel. Erwartungsgemäß brauchen manual und co etwas mehr Nachdruck, geht aber. Kurz um: ich liebe es und freu ich hart aufs frühjahr. Zum kettenklapperproblem: habe mal versucht es zu provozieren und konnte tatsächlich ein dumpfes klockern hören. Wirklich gestört hat mich das überhaupt nicht, geschweige denn das es das wirklich geile fahrgefühl irgendwie schmälert


----------



## DerKleineEmil (25. Dezember 2017)

schönes Radel @Amokles
Hast du was an dem Rad zum Auslieferungszustand geändert?


----------



## Amokles (25. Dezember 2017)

DerKleineEmil schrieb:


> schönes Radel @Amokles
> Hast du was an dem Rad zum Auslieferungszustand geändert?



Danke! Hab nen rf sixc lenker, rf next sl kurbel und xt bremsen dran. Als pedale rf atals und als sattel wtb volt Team. Außerdem sind die reifen tubeless montiert. So wiegt das gabze teil jetzt 12.62kg. Nächste Woche kommen noch dickere griffe.


----------



## Mark1965 (26. Dezember 2017)

hallo und schönen Abend 

ich überlege mir das instinct bc frameset zu kaufen um ein eigenes bike aufzubauen.

Ich habe 189 cm Körpergröße bei 93 cm   Innenbeinlänge. 

Ich liege daher zwischen dem LG und XL Rahmen. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr nehmen?

Beim XL müsste ich einen 70 cm Vorbau  , bein LG einen 90cm Vorbau montieren um den gleichen Reach wie bei meinem rm ETSx70 in 20.5 zoll zu erreichen.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Weiß jemand wie tief man die Sattelstütze versenken kann ?

lg
Markus


----------



## Blaubarschbub (26. Dezember 2017)

> Beim XL müsste ich einen 70 cm Vorbau  , bein LG einen 90cm Vorbau montieren
> 
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen ?
> 
> ...



Den Vorbau jeweils in MM nehmen


----------



## Mark1965 (26. Dezember 2017)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Den Vorbau jeweils in MM nehmen



ich meinte mm 
lg markus


----------



## Amokles (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin 1,96m hoch und empfehle dir ganz klar xl. Mir ist mein xl instinct so gerade groß genug


----------



## Mark1965 (26. Dezember 2017)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,96m hoch und empfehle dir ganz klar xl. Mir ist mein xl instinct so gerade groß genug




vielen dank für deinen hinweis, hätte mich auch eher auf der xl  seite gesehen mit kürzerem vorbau.

Was für mich noch interessant wäre in hinblick auf die maximale länge der dropper post, wie tief kann ich die versenken beim xl rahmen.

lg markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich probiere es die tage mal aus. Aber eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen: tief genug. Die verbaute tranfer ist ziemlich lang.


----------



## Mark1965 (26. Dezember 2017)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich probiere es die tage mal aus. Aber eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen: tief genug. Die verbaute tranfer ist ziemlich lang.


 

wird wohl eine fox 150er verbaut sein mit Länge 456 mm. Würde mir gerne eine 175 oder ev. sogar eine 200 mm verbauen, wenns geht. Aber das sind Details die ich abklären kann wenn der rahmen   dann da ist.


----------



## hometrainer (13. Januar 2018)

Hy jungs ,wo bekomme ich ein passendes schaltauge für mein instinct 2014 bc edition?
Mir hat es heute  dass gewinde vom befestigungsschrauben schaltwerk und schaltauge zerstört .
Danke im vorraus


----------



## hometrainer (13. Januar 2018)

hometrainer schrieb:


> Hy jungs ,wo bekomme ich ein passendes schaltauge für mein instinct 2014 bc edition?
> Mir hat es heute  dass gewinde vom befestigungsschrauben schaltwerk und schaltauge zerstört .
> Danke im vorraus


----------



## hometrainer (13. Januar 2018)

Habe eines gefunden 54,98 inkl versand.
Heftiger preis


----------



## fricc (15. Januar 2018)

Ich habe für mein Element vor kurzem auch eines gebraucht. Am günstigsten war dann die Bestellung bei RM direkt in Kanada. Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr, was es dann letztendlich gekostet hat - auf jeden Fall aber keine 55,-€.


----------



## hometrainer (15. Januar 2018)

Bei rm sind sie zur zeit nicht lieferbar.
Trotzdem danke für die info


----------



## endorfin195 (22. Januar 2018)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,96m hoch und empfehle dir ganz klar xl. Mir ist mein xl instinct so gerade groß genug


Hallo Amokles, bitte mess gelegentl mal nach, wie weit Deine Sattelspitze hinter dem Tretlager (Lot) ist und bei welchem Sattelauszug (TL bis Ok Sattel).
Würd mich freuen. 
Tom
P.S. Ich hab einen 94,5er Schritt und möchte das Carbon 50 in XL bestellen


----------



## friedo (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo

Hat mir jemand die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer beim aktuellen Instinct ?

vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mark1965 (28. Januar 2018)

Instinct 210x55mm
Instinct BC 8.5x2.5


----------



## Xooldman (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo in die Runde... trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir ein Carbon 50 zuzulegen. Wäre mein erstes 29er. Bin vorher das Ibis Mojo HD3 in XL gefahren. Das war mir definitiv nicht zu groß. Bin 186cm und habe ein SL von 91cm. Würdet ihr eher ein L empfehlen? 

Was mich vom L etwas abhält ist das doch etwas kürzere Oberrohr. Das würde man ja gerade beim Fahren im Sitzen spüren. Das Mojo hatte da 640mm und ich hatte einen 60er Vorbau drauf. Das passte mir gerade so. Mit kürzerem Vorbau war mir das schon zu kurz. Also doch eher XL?

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den Pressfit Lagern? Da habe ich bisher immer einen weiten Bogen rum gemacht.


----------



## slongslong (3. Februar 2018)

Ich hab mich mit ähnlichen Maßen (184/90) für das neue Altitude in XL mit einem 40mm Vorbau entschieden. 
Habe es bisher nicht bereut. Davor bin ein deutlich kürzeres Thunderbolt in Größe L gefahren. Das war mir zu klein.

Mit den Pressfit-Lagern habe ich bisher bei Rocky Mountain keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Xooldman (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo slongslong, das bestärkt mich in meiner Einschätzung. Der Reach wäre am L sicher schon ok. Da ich aber auch längere Zeit im Sattel verbringe, muss die Oberrohrlänge auch passen. Also XL. Dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Mark1965 (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo habe im Anhang ein Excel mit dem man gegebene Rahmengeometrien vergleichen kann. Wenn man die Geometriedaten des eigenen MTB kennt, kann man die eingeben und mit den von mir vordefinierten Rahmen vergleichen. 

Man muss sich halt relativ gut mit Excel auskennen wenn man selbst Änderungen am Excel vornimmt. 

Ich habe bereits alle Instinct Geometrien und diverses Komponenten wie Sattelstützen, Lenker und Vorbauten eingetragen.
Die Komponenten kann man dann im ersten Tabellenblatt auswählen und man bekommt unten dann die absoluten und relativen Werte zum ersten Rahmen angezeigt. Damit kann man abschätzen wie sie die Sitzposition im Verhältnis zum bestehenden Rad ändert. Denn Oberrohrlänge, Reach, Stack, etc. stehen alle im Zusammenhang. Selbst wenn man ein Rad testet hat ist der Vorbau, Lenkerbreite, Lenker-Rise , etc.. vorgegeben.


----------



## Xooldman (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo Mark1965,

super Tool zum Vergleich. Auch hier ist XL für mich die passender Variante. Man kann gut erkenne, dass ich in Größe L von der Sitzposition in Länge einbüßen würde. Das dürfte sich bei vollem Auszug der Sattelstütze dann noch verstärken, da der Sitzwinkel beim Mojo mit 72,6 deutlich flacher ist. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (8. Februar 2018)




----------



## Xooldman (8. Februar 2018)

Ist das eine Größe L? Wie groß bist du? SL?

Würde gern mal ein Bild eines XL-Rahmens sehen.


----------



## endorfin195 (8. Februar 2018)

das Rad von Amokles eine Seite davor ist eins.


----------



## robbi_n (8. Februar 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ist das eine Größe L? Wie groß bist du? SL?
> 
> Würde gern mal ein Bild eines XL-Rahmens sehen.




Meins ist ein L , ich bin 1.84


----------



## Amokles (9. Februar 2018)

Hab leider die letzten Wochen keine Gelegenheit zum fahren geschweigeden zu fotografieren gehabt.
Bei uns hat "frederike" ziemlich gewütet und der wald ist leider immernoch behördlich gesperrt. Eine Grippe und echtes SAUwetter kamen dazu....

Ich hoffe, dass ich in der nächsten Woche endlich mal wieder ein bisschen aufs Bike komme.

im anhang nochmal fotos vom rad


----------



## endorfin195 (9. Februar 2018)

da freu ich mich ja auf mein XL ...


----------



## endorfin195 (10. Februar 2018)

weiß jemand, für was die Rahmenöffung und die Schraube unterhalb der Flaschenhalterschrauben gedacht ist?


----------



## slongslong (11. Februar 2018)

FOX Live


----------



## endorfin195 (11. Februar 2018)

danke


----------



## DerKleineEmil (20. Februar 2018)

https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/mtb-test-8-tourenfullys-um-3000-euro.1806076.2.htm

Der erste Test zum Instinct Alloy den ich gefunden habe. Das bike in ein Testfeld mit dem Canyon Nerve zu stecken ist schon witzig, insbesondere fast schon beleidigend wenn das Nerve auch noch besser abschneidet. Abgesehen davon, dass man die Räder nicht wirklich vergleichen kann frage ich mich dann doch glatt ob die wirklich auf einem der Bikes gesessen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleSaul (1. März 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo auf der Homepage von RM Gewichtsangaben oder kann mir jemand sagen, was ein unverändertes Rocky Mountain Instinct 970 MSL mit 2x11 von 2017 ungefähr wiegt?

siehe: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...2017-grey-Mountainbike_detail_129194_110.html


----------



## MiBu (2. März 2018)

Habe auch keine Gewichtsangaben gefunden als ich danach gesucht habe. Mein 207er Rocky Mountain Instinct *950 MSL in Größe L *mit 2x11 wiegt out of the box ohne Pedale 13,45 kg (gewogen mit einer nicht geeichten Kofferwaage). Das 970 dürfte da aufgrund des Vollcarbon-Rahmens und der leicht besseren Ausstattung etwas leichter sein.


----------



## bartos0815 (2. März 2018)

DerKleineEmil schrieb:


> https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/mtb-test-8-tourenfullys-um-3000-euro.1806076.2.htm
> 
> Der erste Test zum Instinct Alloy den ich gefunden habe. Das bike in ein Testfeld mit dem Canyon Nerve zu stecken ist schon witzig, insbesondere fast schon beleidigend wenn das Nerve auch noch besser abschneidet. Abgesehen davon, dass man die Räder nicht wirklich vergleichen kann frage ich mich dann doch glatt ob die wirklich auf einem der Bikes gesessen haben


wo ist das problem. für 700€ mehr gibts bei RM 400gramm mehr bike, das auch sehr gut zu sein scheint. einzig der hinterbau hat immer noch diese wippanfälligkeit. ansonsten ein tolles rad zum hohen preis! wems gefällt der kann auch spaß haben damit!


----------



## DerKleineEmil (4. März 2018)

Ich finde die Vergleichsfelder sehr hinkend. Für mich sind es Räder mit völlig unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereichen und komplett unterschiedlichem Fahrgefühl. Vergleichbar wäre zum Rocky das spectral oder eher noch als das Neuron, das strive gewesen. Natürlich fühlt sich das Rocky im Uphill anders an als ein bike mit nur 120/110 mm federweg. Abgesehen davon finde ich die restlichen Bewertungskriterien einfach nicht nachvollziehbar und man bekommt das gefühl, dass diese so ausgelegt sind, dass eine bestimmte Marke den Testsieg davonträgt. Das mit dem wippenden Hinterbau kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich persönlich bin begeistert wie gut das Instinct klettert und Strecke macht.


----------



## Baitman (5. März 2018)

Das wippen wird häufig in den Tests bemängelt. Auch in der dez Ausgabe der MB, beim instinct Carbon. Twenty nine Inches hat dagegen im Test kein wippen festgestellt. Da ich leider keine Möglichkeit habe ein instinct bergauf im Gelände zu testen, nehme ich davon eher Abstand. Wippen und sanfte hinterbauten mag ich nicht. Straff ist mir lieber.


----------



## hometrainer (5. März 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Das wippen wird häufig in den Tests bemängelt. Auch in der dez Ausgabe der MB, beim instinct Carbon. Twenty nine Inches hat dagegen im Test kein wippen festgestellt. Da ich leider keine Möglichkeit habe ein instinct bergauf im Gelände zu testen, nehme ich davon eher Abstand. Wippen und sanfte hinterbauten mag ich nicht. Straff ist mir lieber.


----------



## Xooldman (5. März 2018)

Die Anti Squat Werte, zumindest der BC Edition, sind sicher nicht ideal, wenn es um die bergauf Performance geht. Die "normale" Instinct Version kommt sicher auf bessere Werte aber es wird schon ein wenig wippen. (Bin es aber selbst hie gefahren) Die Auslegung ist doch eher für sehr technische Anstiege in denen der Hinterbau ordentlich mitarbeiten soll. Wenn einem so eine Auslegung nicht gefällt, sollte man vielleicht zu einem DW Link Hinterbau (Pivot, Ibis), Delta System (Evil) greifen oder dem Scott Genius. Letzteres habe ich mir zugelegt und auf der ersten Ausfahrt war ich schon mal mächtig beeindruckt.


----------



## Baitman (5. März 2018)

Das Genius konnte ich auch schon ausgiebig Probe fahren und ziehe es dem instinct vor. Die Optik spricht jedoch ganz klar für das türkis/weinrote Pipeline mit nem zweiten 29 er Laufradsatz.


----------



## Xooldman (5. März 2018)

Ja, die Farbgebung find ich am Scott auch nicht so prickelnd. Mir missfiel aber bei. instinct am meisten die Art, wie der XL Rahmen aussieht. Furchtbar... mit diesem ewig lang herausstehenden Sitzrohr. In L sieht es dagegen absolut stimmig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKleineEmil (6. März 2018)

Meine Favoriten waren ebenfalls das Scott Genius sowie das Instinct. Letztlich ist die Entscheidung klar für das Instinct gefallen. Mir war das Scott gefühlt viel zu klobig und abgesehen von der Top-Version zu schwer. Ich hatte insbesondere auf Grund des Federweges, des Gewichtes sowie 2,6er 29 Zoll reifen nicht das Gefühl , dass das bike annähernd so gut klettert und so agil ist wie das instinct. Das instinct sieht meiner Meinung nach auch deutlich besser aus, ist natürlich Geschmacksache und sekundär.


----------



## Xooldman (6. März 2018)

@DerKleineEmil
Fährst du die Alu-Version? In welcher Größe? Ich denke die 2.6er Bereifung am Genius ist ein bissel übertrieben. Man hat da einfach dieses Monster Truck Gefühl. Ich denke bei gleicher Bereifung sollte sich das doch anders anfühlen. Der Genius Rahmen ist denke ich recht leicht. Am 920 mit Aluhinterbau vielleicht 100g schwerer als die Topversion. Das ist aber wirklich unerheblich.   Bei den Carbonversionen des Instinct ist ja auch erst die Topversion Vollcarbon. Denke die nehmen sich bei gleichen Komponenten nix. Wie schwer ist dein Bike?
Optik... ja Geschmacksache. Wie gesagt, mich hat nur die XL Variante vom Kauf abgehalten. Ansonsten denke ich ein tolles Bike!


----------



## DerKleineEmil (6. März 2018)

Meins ist die aluversion und wiegt knapp über 13kg ohne upgrades in L. Fühlt sich wirklich recht leicht an wenn man es trägt. Für ein 29er aus Alu mit 140 mm find ich das beachtlich. Mit etwas Tuning sollte man ohne zu viel Aufwand vielleicht auf was zwischen 12-13 kg kommen. Interessiert hatte mich das Genius 930, wiegt knapp 14,1kg und ist gefühlt deutlich schwerer. Das 920 laut Homepage 13,5 und das 900 tuned 12,4kg.


----------



## Xooldman (6. März 2018)

13kg ist wirklich ein sehr, sehr guter Wert! Mein 920 bringt es in XL auf 13,8kg. Dabei sind die Reifen aber schon Tubeless. Pedale sind die Saint, Rest ist noch Original. Kann sicher hier und da paar Gramm einsparen aber ich brauch schon was Haltbares. Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Xooldman (6. März 2018)

Jetzt habe ich doch noch eine Frage. Fährst du die originale DHR II und Forekaster Reifenkombo? Wie findest du die?


----------



## DerKleineEmil (6. März 2018)

Ich fahre die Kombi und bin zufrieden. Fahre sie auch mit Schlauch, werde sie aber auf tubeless umstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (6. März 2018)

Ich fahre ja das c70 und merke vom angeblichen wippen wirklich garnichts. Ich bin bei jeder ausfahrt überrascht wie stark das teil nach vorne prescht. Insbesondere wenn man den dämpfer auf "firm" stellt fühlt es sich fast an wie ein hardtail.  Ich vermisse eher die in den tests beschriebene schluckfreude. Wohlmöglich muss ich ein bisschen mit dem luftdruck spielen damit es endlich anfängt zu wippen.

Nach meinen (zugegeben mageren) fünf ausfahrten kann ich jedenfalls dem test von twentynineinches und yumyum bikes ( youtube) nur voll zustimmen


----------



## Amokles (11. März 2018)

So. ENDLICH konnte ich das instinct mal bei mehr als 5°C ausfahren. Gabel und Dämpfer sind nach Tabelle von Fox befüllt. Die frühlingshaften Temperaturen sorgten wohl auch dafür, dass endlich die in den Tests beschriebene Schluckfreude aufkommt. 
Ein leichtes Wippen ist in der mittleren Dämpfereinstellung tatsächlich feststellbar,  undgewönlich stark fand ich es nicht. Was soll man sagen... Es ist ein Fullly...Im "Firm" Modus habe ich davon allerdings wirklich  absolut nichts mehr gespürt. Ich bleibe also dabei: YUMYUM und Twentynineinches haben die Eignenschaften wirklich sehr gut beschrieben. Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen außer: I LOVE THE RIDE!


----------



## endorfin195 (11. März 2018)

Hallo Amokles,
was hast Du f eine Schrittlänge? Bzw wie weit ist der Anstand Mitte Tretlager/Oberkante Sattel. Sieht auf den Bildern wie 85-87 cm aus.

Schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## Xooldman (11. März 2018)

Wie bist du mit der Gabel und der Reifenkombo zufrieden?


----------



## Amokles (11. März 2018)

endorfin195 schrieb:


> Hallo Amokles,
> was hast Du f eine Schrittlänge? Bzw wie weit ist der Anstand Mitte Tretlager/Oberkante Sattel.
> Tom



mess ich beides bei Gelegenheit mal. Edit: schrittlänge 90cm



Xooldman schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit der Gabel und der Reifenkombo zufrieden?



Die Gabel muss ich noch genauer unter die lupe nehmen. Richtig geschreddet bin ich noch nicht. Werde bald mal nen Wuzeltrail richtig ballern, dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen.
Die Reifen gefallen mir sehr gut. Sind meine ersten Maxxis`. Der  Forecaster rollt sehr gut. Bei den vorherigen ,sehr nassen ausfahrten waren er aber ziemlich flutschig.Da hat mir der Hans Dampf am Vorgängerbike besser gefallen.  Der Minion greift änhlich gut wie der MagicMary am Vorgängerbike, führt aber bei Schräglage wesentlich besser.

Für den Einsatz als Trailtourer  und die doch sehr gemäßigte Gegend hier bei uns im Teuto  erstmal sehr gut.
Richtig ranhehmen werd ich das Instinct erst im Juli im Saalbach Urlaub.


----------



## DerKleineEmil (13. März 2018)

Ich hab ebenfalls ein paar Touren hinter mir und bin begeistert. Ein störendes Wippen kann ich nicht feststellen, lediglich auf sehr steilen befestigten wegen sowie im wiegetritt fühlt sich das Rad im lockout effizienter an. Ansonsten fährt das Rad in mittlerer Dämpfereinstellung einfach unheimlich gut, vortriebsstark und effizient. Echt richtig, richtig geiles Teil!


----------



## Amokles (14. März 2018)

DerKleineEmil schrieb:


> .... einfach unheimlich gut, vortriebsstark und effizient. Echt richtig, richtig geiles Teil!


Ab und Zu guck ich doch mal runter ob da nicht irgendwo  doch ein Akku dran is . Fühlt sich wirklich fast so an


----------



## Xooldman (14. März 2018)

Nach meinen ersten Ausfahrten mit dem Genius ist es genau andersherum. Ich hab den Eindruck, ich schleife einen Zementsack hinter mir her. Ich bete, dass das an den 2.6er Schlappen liegt. Vielleicht aber auch ein Fall von extremen Muskelschwund über den Winter. Ich war jedenfalls völlig fertig.


----------



## MiBu (24. März 2018)

Auch das 2017er Modell hat noch immer seinen Reiz Heute die erste Ausfahrt bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen war super


----------



## endorfin195 (26. März 2018)

ich bin ebenfalls völlig begeistert. Ein Wippen kann ich beim Bergauffahren sehen, spüre es aber nicht. Hinterbau und Geometrie sind ein Traum! 
Sattel ist 84 cm raus. XL passt mir als Langbeiner (192 cm/94,5 cm) sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (26. März 2018)

Vor 3-4 Jahren hätte ich niemals gedacht das ein 29er so wendig und verspielt sein kann.


----------



## joeruest (26. März 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich zwei Bikes in der engeren Wahl hätte, könnte das entscheidend sein. Es könnte ja auch sein das es nicht relevant ist und kaum merklich, es ist aber ein Punkt auf den ich bei einer Probefahrt achten werde:
> 
> _"Der zweite Punkt ist die* antriebseitig kaum abgesenkte Kettenstrebe.*  Weil die Kette gerade in den schnelleren Gängen sehr nahe an der Kettenstrebe läuft, schlägt sie sobald kein Zug drauf ist ständig gegen die Strebe."_



Hallo, 

ich fahre seit letzter Woche das Bike. Vorher hatte ich das "alte" Instinct und das Thunderbolt. Im Serienzustand ist ein hochwertiger Kettenstrebenschutz wie angekündigt verbaut. Man muss sich also keine Sorgen um den Rahmen machen. 
Das Bike ist in Super Kompromiss zwischen dem agilen Thunderbold und dem "Federwegmonster" Altitude..
ich werde wohl die Laufräder in eine breitere Version umtauschen. Der Forekaster hinten hat für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Grip.  
Ansonsten wirklich ein Bike für alles. 

Ohne Quatsch.
Josef


----------



## Baitman (26. März 2018)

Hi Josef!

Welches Kettenblatt fährst du vorne? Ich würde ein 30er montieren, wie auch auf meinen anderen Bikes mit 1x12.

Dadurch kommt die Kette noch weiter runter... Hat da jemand erfahrungswerte?


----------



## endorfin195 (26. März 2018)

zumindest beim Alu-Hinterbau ist ordentlich Platz zw Strebe und Kette.


----------



## Amokles (26. März 2018)

ich fahre ein 32er blatt und es ist gut platz. trotz einiger wurzeltrail fahrten ist kein störendes klappern zu hören. wenn du bei 1x12 mit nen 30er blatt brauchst habt ihr entweder sehr steile berge, oder du hast sehr dünne beine


----------



## Mark1965 (26. März 2018)

hallo

ich bin heute beim höndler auf einem instinct 30 am parkplatz gefahren, mit dem dömpfer auf firm ist der hinterbau hart wie ein hardtail. ich möchte wissen wie die in den bike bravos testen. leider ist das bc edition frameset in xl nicht mehr lieferbar.
lg


----------



## Stefan0103 (26. März 2018)

Ich bin gestern eins mal ne gute Stunde auf Trails Probe gefahren (C70). Nach allem was so geschrieben wurde, hier und bei den Amis war meine Erwartungshaltung wahrscheinlich zu hoch - es war ganz Ok, aber auch nicht mehr. Irgendwie hat sich bei mir nicht das typische Rocky Feeling eingestellt. Ich denke mal mit einem vernünftigen und deutlich tieferen Cockpit hätte es wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß gemacht. Das ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. Allerdings hatte ich noch unheimlich viel Spaß auf einem anderen Rocky danach.


----------



## mrwulf (27. März 2018)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern eins mal ne gute Stunde auf Trails Probe gefahren (C70). ...... Allerdings hatte ich noch unheimlich viel Spaß auf einem anderen Rocky danach.



Mit welchem Rocky bist Du danach unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. März 2018)

Powerplay, das haben wir die steilsten Trails hochgeballert, das wir oben erstmal Pause machen mussten. Runter waren die auch richtig geil, wenn man sich erstmal an das "mehr" Gewicht gewöhnt hat. Trotz dem Gewicht fand ich das Powerplay Berg runter agiler als das Instinct davor. Kein Vergleich zu den E-Bikes die wir vor 2.5 Jahren von Rotwild testeten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (27. März 2018)




----------



## Methusalix (29. März 2018)

Nach 6 Monaten Wartezeit endlich da, und es hat sich gelohnt, das BC Ed. fährt willig hoch und macht den Berg runter alles platt was sich in den Weg stellt


----------



## Amokles (29. März 2018)

ich war auch hart am hadern ob nicht doch die bc edition werden soll. aber da der "enduro" anteil bei mir immmer weniger wird, und der touren anteil immer höher ists doch das normale geworden


----------



## Amokles (30. März 2018)

Heute bin ich wieder meinem "Instinct" gefolgt. Endlich frühling. Das Bike macht einfach unglaublich spaß!


----------



## endorfin195 (31. März 2018)

so ist es. Ein unglaubliches Geschoss!


----------



## Amokles (31. März 2018)

@endorfin195  welche Einstellung hast du bei gabel und dämpfer? hast du ride9 schon ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorfin195 (31. März 2018)

Dämpfer mit ca 25% Sag - ich glaube, es waren 15 bar. Gabel auch so 25-30 %. Brauchst Du es genau? Dann mess ich morgen (habe 88 kg).

Ride9 hab ich erst mal auf neutral gelassen, weil es sich gut anfühlt. Ziel war bei mir ein Lenkwinkel im Bereich von 66-66,5 Grad.

Ich hab mittlerweile dem Lenker gegen einen 20 mm-Riser ersetzt. Jetzt passt es.
Bei groben Abfahrten höre ich die Kette auf die Strebe schlagen. Das ist echt das Einzige, das suboptimal ist. Da kommt aber ein bisschen Silikonband drauf und dann ist gut.


----------



## endorfin195 (1. April 2018)

vorne 5 und hinten 15 bar


----------



## Amokles (1. April 2018)

reicht mir. danke


----------



## DerKleineEmil (2. April 2018)

Ich bin wirklich begeistert von meiner Alu Version. Das bike ist wirklich leicht und mach sehr viel Spaß! Optisch finde ich es auch traumhaft. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Carbon noch besser fährt?!
Ich hatte anfänglich befürchtet, die gx eagle könnte mit im Gegensatz zur XT bezüglich Bandbreite Grund zur Unzufriedenheit geben ... aber ich bin unheimlich begeistert von der Schaltung und möchte sie nicht mehr eintauschen.


----------



## Mark1965 (2. April 2018)

Hallo
Hat jemand ne info um wieviel der carbon instinct rahmen mit alu hinterbau mehr wiegt als der vollcarbon?

danke + lg
mark


----------



## Amokles (3. April 2018)

2018 gibts soweit ich weiß nur vollcarbon


----------



## endorfin195 (3. April 2018)

das Carbon 50 hat einen Alu-Hinterbau


----------



## Baitman (3. April 2018)

Amokles schrieb:


> ich fahre ein 32er blatt und es ist gut platz. trotz einiger wurzeltrail fahrten ist kein störendes klappern zu hören. wenn du bei 1x12 mit nen 30er blatt brauchst habt ihr entweder sehr steile berge, oder du hast sehr dünne beine



Oder ich fahre eben mit weniger Kraft, dafür mit höherer Trittfrequenz. Es ist immer gut noch einen Reservegang zu haben, wenn die Beine richtig schwer werden... Letztes jahr beim AX bin ich häufig auf dem 50er gefahren mit dem 30er Blatt...


----------



## endorfin195 (3. April 2018)

Amokles schrieb:


> reicht mir. danke


@Amokles: Wieviel Druck fährst Du bei welchem Gewicht im Dämpfer? Wie weit hast Du die Zugstufe zu?


----------



## Amokles (4. April 2018)

ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen blassen schimmer. ich fahre bis auf ein bisschen hin und her klicken immernoch in dem setup was mir mein händler beim aufbau eingestellt hat. warscheinlich einfach laut tabelle.  ich wollte wenn ich am we die zeit finde mal ein wenig rumspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorfin195 (4. April 2018)

alles klar - ich bleib auch erst mal bei Druck und Dämpfung. 
Ride9 und evtl. Volumenspacer hält mich im Moment auch zu sehr vom Fahren und anderen wichtigen Dingen wie zB Arbeit, Familie ab.


----------



## J.D.4479 (4. April 2018)

Der Druck im Dämpfer wird bestimmt durch das Gewicht, den Volumenspacern und der Ride-9 Einstellung.
Prizipiel soviel Luftdruck geben, das ihr mit Helm und Gepäck, zentral über dem Rad stehend (ein Freund, oder die Wand muss euch halten),
einen Sag von 25-30% am Dämpfer habt.
Das würde bei 55mm Hub im Instinct ca. 14-16,5mm Sag bedeuten.
Bei Fox Gabeln kann ich nur raten den Sag auf 15-20% zu beschränken. Das schlägt auch Fox selber so vor.
Wenn ihr das Gefühl habt, ihr nutzt den Federweg nicht aus, dann Volumenspacer raus. Wenn das Fahrwerk gefühlt sehr oft an die Grenzen kommt, dann Volumenspacer rein.
Sag immer bei komplett offener Druckstufe einstellen.

Beim Rebound arbeite ich viel mit dem Critical Damping Point. Das heißt den Rebound auf schnell stellen und bei halb ausgefahrener Stütze einen Bordstein herunterfahren. Dann so lange den Rebound Richtung langsam drehen bis die Dämpferwippe einfedert, ausfedert und stehen bleibt.
Von der Position aus stelle ich dann maximal 2 Klicks Richtung schneller.
Das ist aber meine Persönliche Einstellung. Es gibt viele die gern einen "schnippenden Hinterbau haben", dann brauch man sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn das Fahrwerk wie verückt arbeitet während man normal Tritt.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## endorfin195 (4. April 2018)

Danke


----------



## Amokles (4. April 2018)

J.D.4479 schrieb:


> .....
> M.f.G. Jens




Danke. Is zwar nix neues und wird einem ja auch ständig um die Ohren gehauen, aber die Basics der Fahrwerkseinstellung zu posten kann eigentich nie schaden


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (10. April 2018)

Wir haben aktuell ein wunderschönes 2018er Instinct BC Frameset in blau/schwarz Größe L auf Lager.
Falls jemand Interesse hat gerne PN.


----------



## ciao (13. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin grundsätzlich am Instinct BC interessiert, hatte aber gestern die Möglichkeit ein Hightower LT Probe zu fahren und war zumindest bergab ziemlich angetan von diesem Bike. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie sich das BC im Vergleich zum Hightower LT fährt. Von der Geo sind die zwei Bikes ja zumindest aus meiner Sicht relativ ähnlich...

Danke und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## endorfin195 (13. April 2018)

Wenn Du lang bist, kommt beim SC der Sattel sehr weit über die Achse. Mir passt das gar nicht. Außerdem ist der Hinterbau am Instinct anders: RM: 4-Gelenker und SC: VPP - federn anders. RM gefällt mir besser, da progressiver und nicht so ein Sofagefühl (schwer zu beschreiben). Das Tretlager sackt im Sag nicht so weit ab.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (13. April 2018)

Das Instinct ist progressiver und der Sitzwinkel steiler. Fährt sich dadurch auch anders als ein LT.
Sind aber beides sehr gute Bikes!


----------



## ciao (13. April 2018)

Danke euch. Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, obwohl ich den Dämpfer relativ hart gefahren bin habe ich fast den kompletten Federweg genutzt. Die Gabel hingegen hat sich straff angefühlt. Hinten etwa 25% sag, vorne 20%. Mit dem Pedal bin auch öfters aufgesessen, das war auffallend. Das Lt hat sich halt in kniffligen und steilen Abschnitten sehr sicher und spurtreu angefühlt, das wird ja beim BC hoffentlich nicht anders sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKleineEmil (20. April 2018)

Ich hadere im Moment etwas mit der Guide R am bike, an sich gut dosierbar, aber im Vergleich zu meiner Magura am alten bike einfach nicht so bissig. Müsste nicht so bremsfreudig sein wie die Magura, aber meint ihr größere Bremsscheiben oder andere Beläge würden etwas bringen?

So, 200er Scheiben drauf.... viel besser!


----------



## Madeath (4. Mai 2018)

Vorne und hinten 200er oder nur vorne?


----------



## Amokles (5. Mai 2018)

Hab mich die letzten Tage mal ein wenig mit dme Ride9 System beschäftigt.
Eigentlich ist`s ja wiedersprüchlich:











Wenn man es "slacker" stellt, wird`s von der Geo her zwar downhill lastiger aber hat weniger nutzbaren Federweg, spricht später an und wird straffer.

Bei "steep" wird die Geo eher Uphill lastiger, dafür steigt der nutzbare Federweg, der Dämpfer spricht eher an  und es fühlt sich plüschiger an.

Soweit richtig?

Eigentlich würde man es ja genau anders herum wollen...?


Mache ich irgendwo nen Denkfehler?

Ich fahrs bis jetzt nur in der Neutral Position und hab noch nicht rumprobiert weil ichs so unfassbar geil finde


----------



## DerKleineEmil (5. Mai 2018)

Madeath schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten 200er oder nur vorne?




Nur vorne war für mich ausreichend.


----------



## st3ncil (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen

ich würde mein 2015er Instinct verkaufen: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1121001-rocky-mountain-instinct-950-msl-2015


----------



## mrwulf (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß einer von Euch, wann die 2019er Instinct BC Modelle rauskommen und weche Spec Änderungen es gibt? Ich hatte mal Juni 18 gelesen, findet aber den Beitrag nicht mehr.

Danke Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (9. Juni 2018)

Vorstellung der 2018er Bikes war Mitte/Ende August 17.

Ich denke das wird dieses Jahr nicht groß anders sein.


----------



## mrwulf (26. Juni 2018)

Eine Frage zur Steckachse des neuen Instincts BC. 

Wollte gestern Abend das Hinterrad ausbauen und habe die Steckachse hinten nicht lösen können. Sitzt sehr fest, daher hatte ich es nicht weiter versucht. 

Ich muss die doch auf der Schaltwerksseite entgegen des Pfeils aufschrauben, oder?


----------



## endorfin195 (26. Juni 2018)

Bremsseite natürlich!


----------



## mrwulf (27. Juni 2018)

So gestern Abend auf der Bremsseite die Steckachse gelöst, die war ohne Fett verbaut! 
Wisst Ihr was für ein Standard da verbaut ist? 
Will mir eine Schnellspannachse besorgen. 

Gestern hatte ich meine erste Einstellfahrt. So wendig wie mein altes Altitude und dennoch mit den 29“ stabiler, es fährt sich super. Nun steht noch der Wechsel auf leichtere Laufräder an und dann bin ich erstmal fertig. 
Thx


----------



## Amokles (27. Juni 2018)

gibts da was spezielles zu beachten wenn man das hinterrad rausnimmt? ich meine mich zu erinnern einfach nur auf der bremsseite losgeschraubt zu haben und fertig...?


----------



## endorfin195 (27. Juni 2018)

überhaupt nicht - alles ganz normal. Einfach Steckachse rausschrauben und Rad raus. Die andere Seite ist die geschraubte Befestigung des Schaltauges.


----------



## Amokles (27. Juni 2018)

dann hab ichs ja doch richtig im kopf.

sonntag gehts nach saalbach, da muss es wieder raus 

@endorfin195  sag doch bitte mal was zu meinem ride9 post da oben. das ist völlig untergegangen


----------



## endorfin195 (27. Juni 2018)

ich fahr neutral und habe ehrlich gesagt noch nichts anderes probiert.


----------



## mrwulf (2. Juli 2018)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-instinct-jesse-melamed-bike-check.html

EWS Pro Bike....ganz nett zu lesen


----------



## Amokles (6. Juli 2018)

ich war jetzt mit dem instinct einige tage in saalbach. da hab ich es tatsächlich mal an seine grenzen gebracht. auf dem hackelbergtrail oder den technischen teilen der xline muss man bei hohem tempo schon darauf achten die linie zu halten. der hinterbau war irgendwann einfach leicht überfordert. aber ich fahre auch wirklich irrwizig schnell dort. ich kenne da inzwischen fast jeden stein. für ein trailbike mit nur 140mm federweg bleibt es wirklich erstaunlich  lang ruhig. man kann wirklich einfach draufhalten. sehr fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SalomonMTBN (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Rocky Gemeinde! Ich bin eifriger Mitleser hier im Forum und seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines Instinct BC. Beim Customizen des neuen Radls hab ich gleich eine Frage an die Instinct User hier: ich würd gern die SRAM Code R Bremse durch eine Shimano XT ersetzen. Mir ist aufgefallen dass die innenverlegte hintere Bremse durch einen recht engen Schaumstoffschlauch läuft. Das Einfädeln der XT Bremsleitung in diese Hülle scheint mir ziemlich mühsam...
Bevor ich mich in mühsamen Herumfummeln verliere - bin nicht gerade ein Profischrauber -würd ich gern vom einen oder anderen User, der das gleiche Problem hatte, ein paar Tips & Tricks einholen.
Btw: bin umgestiegen vom Altitude C70 auf das Instinct BC. Das Alti steht nun zum Verkauf...


----------



## mrwulf (10. Juli 2018)

Habe den Umbau gerade hinter mir - allerdings habe ich auf eine Formula Cura gewechselt.

Den Schaumstoffschlauch rüberfuddeln war relativ leicht. Der Abbau der Code hat eher genervt- hier hat nur geholfen, die Anschlussmutter am Hebel zu entfernen.
Verbau der Cura war dann ein Kinderspiel- insbesondere dank der einfachen Möglichkeit die Leitung von der Cura ohne Ölverlust oder Lufteintrag abzunehmen.

Das Instinct BC fährt einfach nur satt. Benötige noch leichtere Laufräder, dann bin ich vorerst fertig.


----------



## SalomonMTBN (10. Juli 2018)

Ok, Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, mrwulf!
Bevor ich mich an den Abbau der Code begebe, könntest du die Abschlussmutter an der Code Bremsleitung ohne Abzwicken der Leitung entfernen? Hab mir den Anschluss der Code noch nicht genau angeschaut.
Bin auch schon extrem heiß auf die erste Ausfahrt mit dem BC. War das Alti schon ein Traum - muss das BC wohl kaum zu tippen sein...


----------



## Amokles (11. Juli 2018)

meinste der unterschied ist bis auf die 29er wirklich so groß?


----------



## mrwulf (11. Juli 2018)

SalomonMTBN schrieb:


> Ok, Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, mrwulf!
> Bevor ich mich an den Abbau der Code begebe, könntest du die Abschlussmutter an der Code Bremsleitung ohne Abzwicken der Leitung entfernen? Hab mir den Anschluss der Code noch nicht genau angeschaut.



Mit einem Minitorx (glaube ein 2 oder 3er) kann man die Olive entfernen und dann die Mutter abnehmen. Wirst hierzu allerdings die Mutter / Leitung im Schraubstock fixieren müssen.


----------



## Nelkenberg (12. Juli 2018)

Tach zusammen,
ich denke gerade intensiv über ein Instinct Carbon 50 nach.
Weiß zufällig jemand, ob ich das auf Shimano XT 2x11 umrüsten kann?
Auf Sram 1x12 habe ich keine Lust. Kann der Umwerfer vorne befestigt werden?


----------



## Paddy_G (13. Juli 2018)

Hey Tag zusammen,

Soll ich den nächsten Wochen den Rahmen auch bekommen!
Alles zusammen soweit an Parts!
Außer Steuersatz und X2
Daher mal kurz die Frage, finde auf der Rocky Seite nichts ...

Steuersatz dieser richtig recherchiert von mir:
S.H.I.S. High Standard : ZS44/28.6

S.H.I.S. Low Standard : ZS56/40

Dämpfer Einbaumaß einer die Abmessungen parat, nichts gefunden!

Ach ja hinten PM 180 er Aufnahme ?

Rest ist klar soweit ...

Danke


----------



## mrwulf (13. Juli 2018)

Nelkenberg schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich denke gerade intensiv über ein Instinct Carbon 50 nach.
> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob ich das auf Shimano XT 2x11 umrüsten kann?
> Auf Sram 1x12 habe ich keine Lust. Kann der Umwerfer vorne befestigt werden?



Die sind nur noch 1x fähig. Also keine Möglichkeit mit Umwerfer zu fahren.


----------



## Stefan0103 (13. Juli 2018)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Hey Tag zusammen,
> 
> Soll ich den nächsten Wochen den Rahmen auch bekommen!
> Alles zusammen soweit an Parts!
> ...



Schau mal auf der Seite sind normalerweise gute Infos zu den Rockies.

https://www.chrissports.ch/en-us/rockymountain_techinfos

Doof das sie unterschiedliche Einbaulängen haben für den Dämpfer. Beim neuen Thunderbolt hat einer mitgedacht und den gleichen E2E verwendet. Du wirst wahrscheinlich auch das Bearing Eyelet Kit brauchen oder du nimmst die Buchsen vom Dämpfer der beim Rahmen dabei ist. Musst nur versuchen das Bearing Eyelet Kit auszupressen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle keine extra Kohle für einen X2 ausgeben bevor du das Teil nicht gefahren bist und es dir taugt. So schlecht ist der DPX2 jetzt auch nicht, falls du ein BC Rahmenset bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy_G (13. Juli 2018)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der Seite sind normalerweise gute Infos zu den Rockies.
> 
> https://www.chrissports.ch/en-us/rockymountain_techinfos
> 
> Doof das sie unterschiedliche Einbaulängen haben für den Dämpfer. Beim neuen Thunderbolt hat einer mitgedacht und den gleichen E2E verwendet. Du wirst wahrscheinlich auch das Bearing Eyelet Kit brauchen oder du nimmst die Buchsen vom Dämpfer der beim Rahmen dabei ist. Musst nur versuchen das Bearing Eyelet Kit auszupressen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle keine extra Kohle für einen X2 ausgeben bevor du das Teil nicht gefahren bist und es dir taugt. So schlecht ist der DPX2 jetzt auch nicht, falls du ein BC Rahmenset bekommst.



Jo dank dir, ja wird ein Frame Kit, Parts habe ich alle !
Ach an die dummen Buchsen habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht ...
Aber hast wohl recht, ggfs. den DPX mal erst benutzen!
Schrecklich dass auf der Rocky Seite solche Infos nicht stehen für Schrauber!


----------



## Nelkenberg (13. Juli 2018)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Die sind nur noch 1x fähig. Also keine Möglichkeit mit Umwerfer zu fahren.



Na Prost Mahlzeit 
Aber vielen Dank für die Info. Da hatte mein Kollege noch mehr Glück, er hat das 2016 Modell umrüsten lassen


----------



## arnomtb (13. Juli 2018)

Dämpferlänge beim BC ist 216/63, habe auch den X2 verbaut obwohl der DPX2 schon nicht schlecht ist.
Hinten PM 180 er Aufnahme!
*@Paddy_G *Habe die Büchsen vom DPX2 abgenommen und für den X2 genommen. *https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/paddy_g.264000/*


----------



## Nelkenberg (14. Juli 2018)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Die sind nur noch 1x fähig. Also keine Möglichkeit mit Umwerfer zu fahren.



Muss doch noch mal nach fragen. Dort wo die Sicherung der Kette gegen abspringen am vorderen Kettenblatt bzw Rahmen montiert ist, könnte dort nicht der vordere Umwerfer für 2 Fach angebracht werden?


----------



## FlowLev (14. Juli 2018)

gelöscht


----------



## endorfin195 (14. Juli 2018)

Nelkenberg schrieb:


> Muss doch noch mal nach fragen. Dort wo die Sicherung der Kette gegen abspringen am vorderen Kettenblatt bzw Rahmen montiert ist, könnte dort nicht der vordere Umwerfer für 2 Fach angebracht werden?


nein, ist nur für die Kettemführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorfin195 (14. Juli 2018)

FlowLev schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Komme vom Tyee und habe mir jetzt das Instinct alloy 50 gegönnt. Ist das normal, dass an der FOX Gabel kein Schnellspanner sondern die Steck Achse zum verschrauben verbaut ist?


ja, ist normal


----------



## Nelkenberg (15. Juli 2018)

endorfin195 schrieb:


> nein, ist nur für die Kettemführung


 Weiß jemand , ob ich ein 28er Kettenblatt vorne fahren kann?
Vielleicht wäre das ein Kompromiss statt 2 Fach.


----------



## endorfin195 (15. Juli 2018)

die 32/50 sind für mich trotz vieler Höhenmeter in Schwarzwald und Alpen in Ordnung. 30/50 geht bestimmt. 
Ich komme von XT 2x10 und finde die gx 12-fach top. Man muss aber etwas genauer einstellen (B-Schraube und unterer Anschlag) und das Schaltauge muss 100% gerade sein.


----------



## Dreamworks (15. Juli 2018)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Habe den Umbau gerade hinter mir - allerdings habe ich auf eine Formula Cura gewechselt.
> 
> Den Schaumstoffschlauch rüberfuddeln war relativ leicht. Der Abbau der Code hat eher genervt- hier hat nur geholfen, die Anschlussmutter am Hebel zu entfernen.
> Verbau der Cura war dann ein Kinderspiel- insbesondere dank der einfachen Möglichkeit die Leitung von der Cura ohne Ölverlust oder Lufteintrag abzunehmen.
> ...


Nach meinem Wissen ist der Rahmen in L ausverkauft! Ein Jammer der wäre schon lecker trotz Carbon. Mal sehen was die 2019er Farben hergeben.


----------



## Nelkenberg (15. Juli 2018)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissen ist der Rahmen in L ausverkauft! Ein Jammer der wäre schon lecker trotz Carbon. Mal sehen was die 2019er Farben hergeben.


Die 2019 Farben sollen wohl identisch bleiben. Ab Mitte August bzw. Anfang September soll das Instinct und Rahmen wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## Nelkenberg (15. Juli 2018)

endorfin195 schrieb:


> die 32/50 sind für mich trotz vieler Höhenmeter in Schwarzwald und Alpen in Ordnung. 30/50 geht bestimmt.
> Ich komme von XT 2x10 und finde die gx 12-fach top. Man muss aber etwas genauer einstellen (B-Schraube und unterer Anschlag) und das Schaltauge muss 100% gerade sein.


Dann bin ich gespannt. Auf 2x10 habe ich vorne ein 22 statt 24 Ritzel gefahren und wenn’s ich die Alpen ging habe ich hinten ebenfalls zwei Zähne mehr gehabt. Die dicken Knochen müssen irgendwie den berghoch. Da aktuell wieder die Alpen anstehen denke ich halt aus Sicherheitsgründen an ein 28er. Im Sauerland reicht sicherlich ein 30 er aus.


----------



## Nelkenberg (15. Juli 2018)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Nelkenberg (15. Juli 2018)

Ebenfalls


----------



## FlowLev (15. Juli 2018)

gelöscht


----------



## Nelkenberg (21. Juli 2018)

So noch mal vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Ich habe tatsächlich das Carbon 50 statt dem Alloy 70 genommen.
Konnte es bereits heute Morgen bei meinem Händler abholen. Die ersten 2019er sind in kleinen Stückzahlen verfügbar.
Montag Abend gehts zum ersten Ausritt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (23. Juli 2018)

Nelkenberg schrieb:


> So noch mal vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Ich habe tatsächlich das Carbon 50 statt dem Alloy 70 genommen.
> Konnte es bereits heute Morgen bei meinem Händler abholen. Die ersten 2019er sind in kleinen Stückzahlen verfügbar.
> Montag Abend gehts zum ersten Ausritt. Bin gespannt.



Und welche Farbe ist es geworden?


----------



## Nelkenberg (23. Juli 2018)

Habe mich für Black Ocean Red entschieden.


----------



## fugazi (28. Juli 2018)

Wie seid ihr mit der Qualitität eurer Bikes zufrieden. Hatte schon 3. Da hat es bei dem einen ziemlich geknarzt und bei dem anderen war auch immer Geräusche mitgefahren. Schwanke noch zwischen Ibis und Rocky. Mein letztes Ibis war von der Qualität 1A+


----------



## FlowLev (28. Juli 2018)

gelöscht


----------



## fugazi (28. Juli 2018)

Kann jemand der ein BC edition hat was über die Klettereigenachaften sagen. Ist es genauso gut wie das normale Instinct?


----------



## mrwulf (28. Juli 2018)

fugazi schrieb:


> Kann jemand der ein BC edition hat was über die Klettereigenachaften sagen. Ist es genauso gut wie das normale Instinct?



Ich komme mit dem Instict BC überall hoch, auch die steilsten Rampen. Trotz des Federwegs klettert es top, der Sitzwinkel ist auch noch relativ steil und angenehm. Das Instinct hatte ich damals als Testbike und das war in der flachsten Einstellung auch ein guter Kletterer. Das Hightower LT ist aufgrund des eher flachen Sitzwinkels und dem damit verbundenen eher unbequemen Kletterns bei mir bei der Auswahl rausgefallen.


----------



## mrwulf (30. Juli 2018)

Ich habe das Instinct BC am Gardasee zum Touren fahren eingesetzt - 1.700hm am Stück gehen damit auch.....schee wars.


----------



## bosso (2. August 2018)

…dann möchte ich die Gelegenheit gleich nutzen und bei einem ähnlichen Thema einhaken. 

Ich fahre momentan das 2018er 140mm Instinct und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Jetzt hab ich aber im Sommer wieder mehr Lust auf Bikepark fahren bekommen. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ist ein Wechsel auf das Instinct BC sinnvoll und wie gut ist das Bike im Bikepark. Die RM Profis bestreiten die EWS mit dem Bike, also würde das Bike für einen 0815 Biker wie mich, auch für Bikeparkausflüge reichen, würde ich mal sagen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen?

Dass das Instinct BC auch gut klettert wurde ja schon erwähnt! Somit wäre nämlich dann das Instinct BC ein guter Allrounder für Bikepark, Touren usw. – die (teure) Alternative wäre, das 140mm Instinct als Tourenbike zu behalten und ein Mini DH Bike aufzubauen (z.B. das Slayer). Danke für etwaige Infos.


----------



## fugazi (2. August 2018)

Genau das ist auch meine Erwägung, oder dann doch lieber das Altitude?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (2. August 2018)

bosso schrieb:


> …dann möchte ich die Gelegenheit gleich nutzen und bei einem ähnlichen Thema einhaken.
> 
> Ich fahre momentan das 2018er 140mm Instinct und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Jetzt hab ich aber im Sommer wieder mehr Lust auf Bikepark fahren bekommen. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ist ein Wechsel auf das Instinct BC sinnvoll und wie gut ist das Bike im Bikepark. Die RM Profis bestreiten die EWS mit dem Bike, also würde das Bike für einen 0815 Biker wie mich, auch für Bikeparkausflüge reichen, würde ich mal sagen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen?
> 
> Dass das Instinct BC auch gut klettert wurde ja schon erwähnt! Somit wäre nämlich dann das Instinct BC ein guter Allrounder für Bikepark, Touren usw. – die (teure) Alternative wäre, das 140mm Instinct als Tourenbike zu behalten und ein Mini DH Bike aufzubauen (z.B. das Slayer). Danke für etwaige Infos.



Einfach einen Float DPX2 oder X2 Dämpfer in 8.5x2.5" (216mm x 63mm) + Schrauben/Lager und eine 160er oder 170er Fox 36 kaufen. Dann ist das Fahrwerk bereits wie bei der BC Edition. Ich bin vorher das Altitude (14er mit Float X und Pike 160mm) gefahren, die Instinct BC Edition fühlt sich auf rauen Strecken mit vielen Wurzeln/Steinen stabiler an, da es echt besser über die Hindernisse rüberrollt und dennoch ist es fast so spielerisch wie das Alti. Ich denke den Spagat schafft das Instinct BC sehr gut


----------



## Amokles (2. August 2018)

Ich würde auch einfach das NON-BC mit entsprechendem Dämpfer und Gabel aufpeppen und gut ist. Das hätte auch den riesen Vorteil das Ride9 nicht zu verlieren. In dem Falle könnte das "BC" dann für Touren oder Park jeweils entsprechend eingestellt werden. Bei dem eigentlichen BC geht das ja nicht


----------



## FlowLev (2. August 2018)

gelöscht


----------



## bosso (3. August 2018)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Einfach einen Float DPX2 oder X2 Dämpfer in 8.5x2.5" (216mm x 63mm) + Schrauben/Lager und eine 160er oder 170er Fox 36 kaufen. Dann ist das Fahrwerk bereits wie bei der BC Edition. Ich bin vorher das Altitude (14er mit Float X und Pike 160mm) gefahren, die Instinct BC Edition fühlt sich auf rauen Strecken mit vielen Wurzeln/Steinen stabiler an, da es echt besser über die Hindernisse rüberrollt und dennoch ist es fast so spielerisch wie das Alti. Ich denke den Spagat schafft das Instinct BC sehr gut



….vielen, vielen Dank für die Infos, da erspart man sich dann einiges, wenn nur der Dämpfer getauscht werden muss um an da BC Fahrwerk heranzukommen.

...ich stell also das Ride9 System auf Stufe 1 (slackest postion) und wechsle den Dämpfer (8.5x2.5" bzw. 216mm x 63mm) und muss das Ride9 auch auf Position 1 lassen. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss beim BC Rahmen ist die Anlenkung die gleiche wie beim NON BC in Position 1, nur dass man halt beim BC Rahmen quasi die Position 1 immer fix eingestellt hat?!

danke nochmals für die ganzen Infos.


----------



## Amokles (4. August 2018)

bosso schrieb:


> ….vielen, vielen Dank für die Infos, da erspart man sich dann einiges, wenn nur der Dämpfer getauscht werden muss um an da BC Fahrwerk heranzukommen.
> 
> ...ich stell also das Ride9 System auf Stufe 1 (slackest postion) und wechsle den Dämpfer (8.5x2.5" bzw. 216mm x 63mm) und muss das Ride9 auch auf Position 1 lassen. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss beim BC Rahmen ist die Anlenkung die gleiche wie beim NON BC in Position 1, nur dass man halt beim BC Rahmen quasi die Position 1 immer fix eingestellt hat?!
> 
> danke nochmals für die ganzen Infos.




ganz genau so. nur das du halt alle 9 positionen  noch nutzen kannst. gabel nicht vergessen.


----------



## Amokles (4. August 2018)

FlowLev schrieb:


> Wie fest muss man eigentlich das Hinterrad anziehen. Finde dazu keinerlei Drehmoment. Kurz Nach 10 Newtonmeter kommt so ein klicken von der Achse. Ist die so ausgelegt das sie dieses Geräusch beim erreichen des Drehmoment von sich gibt?


  wie fest genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. aber locker handfest reicht. ich habs übertrieben und bei mir hat sich die achse trotz fett richtig fest gefressen. in saalbach mussten der arme service und ich mit nem fetten rohr als hebel zu dritt ochsen um sie wieder los zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (4. August 2018)

Amokles schrieb:


> ganz genau so. nur das du halt alle 9 positionen  noch nutzen kannst. gabel nicht vergessen.


Mit dem langen Dämpfer ist nur eine Position fahrbar, ansonsten kann es zu Reifen/Rahmenberührungen kommen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum die BC Edition ein eigenes Link mit nur einer Position hat. Wenn man wieder alle Positionen nutzen möchte kurzen/original Dämpfer rein.


----------



## mrwulf (4. August 2018)

Amokles schrieb:


> wie fest genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. aber locker handfest reicht. ich habs übertrieben und bei mir hat sich die achse trotz fett richtig fest gefressen. in saalbach mussten der arme service und ich mit nem fetten rohr als hebel zu dritt ochsen um sie wieder los zu bekommen.



Das mit der Achse scheint ein regelmäßig auftretendes Problem zu sein. Meine Achse saß bei Auslieferung auch leider bombenfest und ist mir beim Lösen gebrochen. Bei den RM Slayer gab es wohl auch recht häufig. Komisch....


----------



## fugazi (4. August 2018)

Ich denke mal fetten und der richtige Drehmoment sollte helfen? Steht nichts in der Manual?


----------



## mrwulf (4. August 2018)

Love the ride .....


----------



## fugazi (4. August 2018)

Tolles bike, wie schlägt sich das instinct denn in Northshore 180 grad Stecken?


----------



## DerKleineEmil (12. August 2018)

Die 2019er bikes sind auf Bikes.com nun dargestellt.


----------



## DerKleineEmil (14. August 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## rockymountain88 (14. August 2018)

Hey Leute! Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Gabel und Dämpfer in meinem 2015ner 999msl Instinct. 

Ich würde gerne vorne auf eine 150mm Gabel mit 46er offset wechseln und dem guten Stück auch hinten 140mm gönnen. 

Geht das?? Was müsste ich am ride9 System ändern? 

Danke für eure Meinung, 

Manu


----------



## arnomtb (14. August 2018)

Hi rockymountain88, ich bin es mit einer 150er Gabel gefahren(ohne Freigabe von Rocky Mountain!!!) und habe dazu einen Fox Float x eingebaut. Lief richtig gut das Teil, Dämpfer hätte ich eventuell noch ;-)


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (30. August 2018)

Wer Interesse hat: Wir haben noch einen Instinct BC in blau Größe L lagernd. Preis gibt es per PN. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fipsh (10. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand die Kurbellänge der Stylo Kurbeln am Carbon 70 Jahrgang 2018 oder 2019 nennen Rahmengröße M.
Ich hoffe 170 mm
Danke!


----------



## J.D.4479 (13. September 2018)

fipsh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand die Kurbellänge der Stylo Kurbeln am Carbon 70 Jahrgang 2018 oder 2019 nennen Rahmengröße M.
> Ich hoffe 170 mm
> Danke!



Ja es sind 170mm Kurbeln.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## Manuellayer (7. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen!

Ich fahre seit letztem Oktober ein 2015er Instinct MSL 950. Anfangs lief noch alles rund, aber nach einem Jahr im Einsatz habe ich leider ein paar grosse Schwachstellen bemerkt:

1. Geräusche (quietschen): 
Das Instinct quietscht mittlerweile an allen Ecken und Enden. Trotz mehrmaligem auseinanderbauen, fetten, und Zusammenbau mit Drehmomentschlüssel des Hinterbaus und der (dann doch aufwendigen) Dämpferbefestigung quietscht und ächzt das Bike eigentlich im gesamten Hinterbau. Dazu kommt das quietschen und ächzen des Tretlagers. Es macht mich schon ein bisschen wahnsinnig. Habt ihr da Tipps oder Empfehlungen?

2. Federweg Ausnutzung Dämpfer:
Ich bin zwar kein sehr schwerer Fahrer (75 kg mit allem drum und dran), aber ich schaffe es nicht mal annähernd den Dämpfer-Federweg auszunutzen wenn der Sag bei ca. 30-40% eingestellt wurde (selbst bei 50% Sag bekomme ich nicht den vollen Federweg). Ich fahre generell in der flachsten Einstellung des Ride9. Auch der Versuch das Ride9 in Richtung leichterer Fahrer einzustellen hat nichts zur Ausnutzung des Federwegs beigetragen. Ich fahre einen Rockshox Monarch RT3 Debonair OHNE Volumenspacer. Habt ihr da andere Erfahrungen gemacht, oder Tipps wie das ganze verbessert werden könnte?

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, einzig das Quietschen und der Hinterbau überzeugen mich noch nicht so ganz...

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Dreamworks (7. Oktober 2018)

Manuellayer schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich fahre seit letztem Oktober ein 2015er Instinct MSL 950. Anfangs lief noch alles rund, aber nach einem Jahr im Einsatz habe ich leider ein paar grosse Schwachstellen bemerkt:
> 
> ...



Hi, 

also das mit dem quietschen hört sich seltsam an. Eigentlich kann das ja nur durch die Lager kommen und an deinem Modell gibt es ja nur an der hauptschwinge richtige Lager. Würde daher eher knarzen in frage kommen? Dafür sind die Gleitlager ja bekannt auch wenn ich diese Probleme nie hatte. Warst du mal bei einem Rocky Händler? Lager mal alle ausgetauscht und alles wirklich penibel sauber gemacht und neu? Am Tretlager haben wir ein Pressfit das sollte raus sauber gemacht werden und wieder rein. Hilft es nicht, neues Lager rein und testen. Es kann natürlich aber auch von der Kurbel kommen ! 

Beim Dämpfer halte ich das Verhalten für seltsam. Ist ja. Ich der original Dämpfer daher die Frage welcher tune ist drauf? H/H oder sowas? Das wäre eher falsch bei deinem Gewicht. Sollte es im Bereich M/M sein würde ich den mal einschicken und Service machen lassen. Die Frage ist halt wie weit du weg bist vom vollen Federweg ?die Modelle 2015 waren im letzen bereich meines Wissens generell recht schwer in den letzten Bereich zu bekommen.


----------



## emsieben (8. Oktober 2018)

Manuellayer schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich fahre seit letztem Oktober ein 2015er Instinct MSL 950. Anfangs lief noch alles rund, aber nach einem Jahr im Einsatz habe ich leider ein paar grosse Schwachstellen bemerkt:
> 
> ...




bei mir war es die Kette


----------



## Manuellayer (8. Oktober 2018)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also das mit dem quietschen hört sich seltsam an. Eigentlich kann das ja nur durch die Lager kommen und an deinem Modell gibt es ja nur an der hauptschwinge richtige Lager. Würde daher eher knarzen in frage kommen? Dafür sind die Gleitlager ja bekannt auch wenn ich diese Probleme nie hatte. Warst du mal bei einem Rocky Händler? Lager mal alle ausgetauscht und alles wirklich penibel sauber gemacht und neu? Am Tretlager haben wir ein Pressfit das sollte raus sauber gemacht werden und wieder rein. Hilft es nicht, neues Lager rein und testen. Es kann natürlich aber auch von der Kurbel kommen !



Hi! Ja danke für die Antwort! Stimmt, es ist eher ein knarzen als quietschen vom Hinterbau. Neuen Satz Gleitlager habe ich bereits und werde ich direkt einbauen! PF Lager werde ich auch mal so wie beschrieben neu einbauen (lassen). 



emsieben schrieb:


> bei mir war es die Kette


Inwiefern? Hinterbau oder das gequietsche? 

Die Kette kann ich bei mir ausschliessen, ist dann doch ein ziemlich anderes gequietsche


----------



## Schreiner (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich konnte heute ein instinct und ein thunderbolt probefahren.
Fazit, ich kaufe vermutlich mein erstes 29er.

Nur was, das c70 oder gleich das BC Edition?
Das c70 war super handlich und verspielt, habe Angst das dass BC zu Träge ist und eine Nummer zu groß.
Andererseits, federweg ist nur durch noch mehr federweg zu ersetzten, haben wir früher immer gesagt.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Oktober 2018)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich konnte heute ein instinct und ein thunderbolt probefahren.
> Fazit, ich kaufe vermutlich mein erstes 29er.
> ...



Was ist denn dein Einsatzgebiet?


----------



## mrwulf (15. Oktober 2018)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich konnte heute ein instinct und ein thunderbolt probefahren.
> Fazit, ich kaufe vermutlich mein erstes 29er.
> ...



Ob Dir die BC Edition Vorteile bietet hängt im wesentlichen von Deinem Fahrprofil ab. Das BC ist durch die Laufräder, Federelemente und Code Bremse dann doch schwerer und etwas behäbiger als das normale Instinct. Ich hatte damals nur das normale Instinct zur Probe gefahren, neben einem Slayer und Thunderbolt und hatte dann die BC Edition blind bestellt. Das normale Instinct kannst Du ja noch recht einfach mit einer 150mm oder 160mm Fedegabel noch mehr in Richtung Allrounder trimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (18. Dezember 2018)

http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/instinct-powerplay/2019?tid=72


----------



## mrwulf (18. Januar 2019)

Instinct BC in der Wintersonne


----------



## Joey12345 (29. Januar 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Instinct BC in der Wintersonne



Neben der rote/weissen Ahornblatt Lackierung mit Abstand das schönste Design derzeit bei Rocky Mountain 
Kannst du zufällig vergleiche zu anderen aktuellen Bikes ziehen?


----------



## hometrainer (10. März 2019)

Hallo kann mir zufällig jemand sagen was für eine Einbaulänge der Fox Dämpfer von einem 2014 rm instinct bc edition hat??
Mfg


----------



## arnomtb (6. April 2019)

Hallo @hometrainer da ist ein 190x51 verbaut. Hätte noch einen Float X da, wie neu nur 1 Monat gefahren. Bei Interesse bitte PN. Grüße


----------



## Schreiner (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Gehöre seit zwei Wochen auch zur Rocky Gemeinde





Wurde direkt drei Tage am Reschensee eingeweiht.
Eine SLS Feder in Orange liegt auch bereits zuhause, muss man kurz heulen bei dem Preis, aber optisch passt es einfach.
Hammer Bike, bin zufrieden mit der Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celli82 (15. Juli 2019)

Hi zusammen,
Bin neu hier also verzeiht mir bitte, falls die Frage schon mal behandelt wurde.

Ich fahre seit 1,5 Jahren ein Instinct BC in M und bin super zufrieden damit. Behaupte auch, ich habe mich mit dem Bike in schnellen, ruppigen Downhills sogar verbessert. Allerdings fühlt sich der Hinterbau teils eher träge an. Ich bin 170cm und habe das Setup auf 70kg ausgerichtet und mich dabei an die Angaben von Fox gehalten.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Dämpfer-Setup? Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich das Setup verbessern könnte?


----------



## mrwulf (16. Juli 2019)

Celli82 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Bin neu hier also verzeiht mir bitte, falls die Frage schon mal behandelt wurde.
> 
> Ich fahre seit 1,5 Jahren ein Instinct BC in M und bin super zufrieden damit. Behaupte auch, ich habe mich mit dem Bike in schnellen, ruppigen Downhills sogar verbessert. Allerdings fühlt sich der Hinterbau teils eher träge an. Ich bin 170cm und habe das Setup auf 70kg ausgerichtet und mich dabei an die Angaben von Fox gehalten.
> ...



Cooles Bild.

Was meinst Du mit dem trägen Hinterbau?

Wenn der Hinterbau zu langsam ausfedert, einfach die Zugstufe (Rebound) vom Dämpfer schneller, also auf, drehen. Wenn er zu wenig sensibel auf Schläge ansprechen sollte, SAG prüfen (Rocky empfiehlt hier für die BC Edition tatsächlich 35%) und LSC (Druckstufendämpfung) im Open Mode etwas öffnen.
Grundsätzlich würde ich nach 1 1/2 Jahren auch mal prüfen, ob alle Lager noch geschmeidig laufen.


----------



## racingforlife (16. Juli 2019)

In DownUnder werden schon die ersten 2020 Modelle releast


----------



## mrwulf (16. Juli 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> In DownUnder werden schon die ersten 2020 Modelle releast



Ähhhh....bei dieser neuen Farbe steigt der Wert von meinem Instinct BC automatisch


----------



## Celli82 (16. Juli 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Cooles Bild.
> 
> Was meinst Du mit dem trägen Hinterbau?
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort. Das werde ich gleich versuchen. Mit einem Token zu arbeiten bringt hier nichts oder?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Juli 2019)

Richtig, eigentlich bräuchte der Dämpfer 30-35 Prozent SAG, aber für meinen Geschmack sackt er dann beim Pedalieren zu sehr ein, so dass man dann mehr von hinten tritt. Ich habe als Kompromiss 25 Prozent eingestellt, fahre ihn aber recht offen.


----------



## mrwulf (17. Juli 2019)

Celli82 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Das werde ich gleich versuchen. Mit einem Token zu arbeiten bringt hier nichts oder?



Kommt drauf an, was dich am jetzigen Set Up stört. 

Ist Dir der Hinterbau zu unsensibel -> Sag prüfen
Hinterbau geht zu schnell durch den Federweg bei korrektem Sag, Token hinzu oder Druckstufendämpfung erhöhen


----------



## endorfin195 (19. Juli 2019)

hat jemand schon mal den Dämpfer warten lassen (Instinct Carbon 50, 2018)? Mein Händler meint, dass ein Service aktuell noch nicht möglich ist, da es von Fox keine Anleitung/Werkzeug zum entfernen der Kugellager gibt und der Dämpfer somit nicht geöffnet werden kann. Es soll aber seitens Fox an einer Lösung gearbeitet werden. Noch funktioniert er ja ...


----------



## Speedhub83 (14. August 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> In DownUnder werden schon die ersten 2020 Modelle releast



Da sehen die 2020er Modelle auf der Homepage aber deutlich anders aus, oder? Also mir gefallen beide Varianten sehr gut!

Korrigiere: Das Instinct BC läuft jetzt als eigene Kategorie, da ist die Farbe wie in Down Under...


----------



## fugazi (3. Oktober 2019)

Weiß jemand in beim Instinct BC Edition die Gabel Fox 160 grip 2 einen 44 er Offset hat? Modell 2019! Danke Euch. Jemand ein grünes zum Verkauf in XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeAction (8. Oktober 2019)

Beim 2019er Instinct BC Edition ist eine 51mm Offset Gabel verbaut.


----------



## wieman01 (8. Oktober 2019)

Falls jemand ein 2019er Instinct 70 zu verkaufen hat in Größe L, dann gerne bei mir melden (nicht BC).


----------



## karlson (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir einen 2019 Instinct BC Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat einen Vivid Coil Dämpfer verbaut. Ich möchte mir aber wieder einen DPX 2  oder DPS verbauen. Einen neuen Link mit Ride 9 habe ich. Meine Frage: Kann mir jemand die Tune ID zu den jeweiligen Dämpfern sagen ? 
Danke


----------



## mrwulf (19. Oktober 2019)

karlson schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir einen 2019 Instinct BC Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat einen Vivid Coil Dämpfer verbaut. Ich möchte mir aber wieder einen DPX 2  oder DPS verbauen. Einen neuen Link mit Ride 9 habe ich. Meine Frage: Kann mir jemand die Tune ID zu den jeweiligen Dämpfern sagen ?
> Danke



Mein 2018er Instinct BC in Größe L hat einen DPX2 mit der Tune ID DFB7 verbaut.


----------



## karlson (19. Oktober 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Mein 2018er Instinct BC in Größe L hat einen DPX2 mit der Tune ID DFB7 verbaut.


Vielen Dank für die Info ??


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Oktober 2019)

karlson schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir einen 2019 Instinct BC Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat einen Vivid Coil Dämpfer verbaut. Ich möchte mir aber wieder einen DPX 2  oder DPS verbauen. Einen neuen Link mit Ride 9 habe ich. Meine Frage: Kann mir jemand die Tune ID zu den jeweiligen Dämpfern sagen ?
> Danke



Das BC-Edition hat doch kein Ride 9. Hättest du dir den Link dann nicht sparen können?


----------



## karlson (20. Oktober 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das BC-Edition hat doch kein Ride 9. Hättest du dir den Link dann nicht sparen können?


Das ist mein Plan Bike Check. Daher wäre es super wenn ich eine Tune ID von einem Instinct 70 bekommen könnte. Mit dem Umbau hätte ich ein Instinct für heimische Trails und kann für Bikepark-Einsätze den BC Link benutzen mit einem entsprechenden Dämpfer ( oder die Slackest Position im Ride 9 wählen )


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Oktober 2019)

Ah, verstanden.    Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## karlson (21. Oktober 2019)

Falls es jemand später mal braucht. Die Tune ID für das 2018 Instinct C70 : DD5M
2018, FLOAT DPS, P-Se, A, 3pos-Adj Evol LV, Rocky Mountain, Instinct Carbon 70 C2, 210, 55, 0.4 Spacer, LCM, LRM, CMF, YS-7319/YS-7319 Logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fugazi (23. Oktober 2019)

Was habt ihr denn für eine Schutzfolie an Euren instincts ? da ja die Rocky Mountain Schrift unten rumgezogen ist. Da wäre es cool wenn es eine Folie gibt die genau an der Kante zur anderen Farbe abschließt.


----------



## arnomtb (23. Oktober 2019)

@fugazi Ich hab die easy-frame drauf, ist mega resistent und bekommst sie auch glanz-matt oder im Mix, je nach Lackierung.


----------



## fugazi (23. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## C.Hill (12. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jmd einen Anhaltspunkt für die Federhärte hinten beim BC mit 82kg Fahrergewicht nennen? Ich möchte einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen. 
Welche der ride9 Positionen entspricht der BC Wippe?


----------



## arnomtb (14. November 2019)

@C.Hill ich fahre bei 79kg eine 450er Feder am Fox Dämpfer, passt an sich gut. Könnte aber auch noch einen Ticken weicher sein. Ist aber Geschmackssache.
Position ist die flachste, also auf der 1er Position in der Beschreibung von Rocky.


----------



## fugazi (27. Januar 2020)

Da ist es endlich, Hammer Bike. So schön poppig. Umgebaut auf vorne 150 hinten 140. BC Edition C 70.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Januar 2020)

Wieso hast du den Federweg reduziert?


----------



## fugazi (27. Januar 2020)

Weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht - eigene Präferenz.


----------



## karlson (27. Januar 2020)

fugazi schrieb:


> Weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht - eigene Präferenz.


Habe ich genauso gemacht.
Erst so: (160/ 155)



Dann so (160 / 140)


----------



## mrwulf (19. Juni 2020)

Rocky Mountain hat einen Rückruf aller 2018-2020 Rocky Mountain Instinct, Instinct BC und Pipeline Bikes mit Alurahmen eingeleitet. 

Anbei der Link zu dem Thema:









						Safety Recall | Rocky Mountain
					

Rocky Mountain posts the following safety and recall notices. If you ever have any questions or concerns about your Rocky Mountain bicycle, please contact your Authorized Dealer, or to contact us. 2020 Voluntary safety recall of certain 2018 – 2020 alloy Instinct, Instinct BC and Pipeline front...




					www.bikes.com
				







			https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/RMB_2020_RecallPoster_v3.pdf


----------



## wieman01 (19. Juni 2020)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain hat einen Rückruf aller 2018-2020 Rocky Mountain Instinct, Instinct BC und Pipeline Bikes mit Alurahmen eingeleitet.
> 
> Anbei der Link zu dem Thema:
> 
> ...


Hi, 

danke dafür! Weißt Hier noch eine Ergänzung. Ich könnte ko...

_https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/PressRelease_Voluntary_Recall_2020-06-18_DE.pdf_


----------



## pott13 (16. Juli 2020)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain hat einen Rückruf aller 2018-2020 Rocky Mountain Instinct, Instinct BC und Pipeline Bikes mit Alurahmen eingeleitet.
> 
> Anbei der Link zu dem Thema:
> 
> ...


 

Hier Neues zum Rückruf - Mail von Rocky von heute:



After launching a first wave of replacement for the 2020 affected model,* we're now proceeding with the replacement of the front triangles for model year 2018-2019*.

Rocky Mountain is proceeding with a voluntary safety recall of specific non-electric alloy (aluminum) Instinct, Instinct BC and Pipeline bikes of 2018, 2019 and 2020 model years (no carbon models are affected). *If you suspect that your bike is part of this recall, please stop using it immediately.*

Please visit your authorized Rocky Mountain dealer to proceed with your safety recall claim and visit bikes.com/safety-recall for up to date information including the replacement front triangle colors, timing, and more. We recognize that it's difficult to be without a bike during the prime bike season, and we hope this update will answer many of the questions you have.

Rider safety remains our top priority. This replacement plan, developed in collaboration with consumer safety authorities, is designed to bring all riders back in the trail as soon as possible. We would like to thank you all, affected by this voluntary safety recall, for your patience.



*How fast can I get a front triangle replacement? *
The front triangle replacements are already underway for the model year 2020 affected products, since we rapidly dedicated our production line to produce replacement front triangles with graphic options that fit the 2020 models. The front triangle replacements for model year 2018 and 2019 start now with a grey colorway that fit with the graphic options of the 2018–2019 products affected. Please visit your authorized Rocky Mountain dealer to proceed with your safety recall claim.

*Which color will be my new front triangle? *
For model year 2020, the front triangle replacements colors are either black or grey. You will receive one color or the other, as it does not represent options to choose from. For more details, see the 2020 color details PDF at bikes.com/safety-recall. For model year 2018-2019, the front triangle replacement color is grey. For more details, see the 2020 color details PDF at bikes.com/safety-recall. Every effort has been made to design new front triangle colors that match all year models. In collaboration with consumer safety authorities, getting riders back in the saddle quickly has been prioritized over original color matches.

*Will my new front triangle be made of carbon or alloy? *
For model year 2020, the front triangle replacements are in carbon as we rapidly dedicated our 2020 production line to produce new replacement front triangles. For model year 2018-2019, the front triangle replacements are in alloy. We made a totally new alloy front triangle production with a new design that meet industry standards and Rocky Mountain highest quality standards of robustness. Again, getting riders back in the saddle quickly has been prioritized over original color matches. Please visit bikes.com/safety-recall all the latest information. If you suspect that your bike is part of this recall, please stop using it immediately, and bring it to your local Rocky Mountain authorized dealer. A complete list of our dealers can be found on our website at bikes.com/dealers.


----------



## wieman01 (28. Juli 2020)

Auch hier noch kurz ein Hinweis, dass ich heute meinen Ersatzrahmen für das Instinct 50 BC (2019) erhalten habe. Per Post, weil ich den Umbau selbst mache.

Daher könnt Ihr jetzt einmal bei Euren Händlern nachfragen, die Rahmen sollen angekommen sein. Mein Händler war extrem schnell beim Versand. Vorbildlich!


----------



## Madeath (28. Juli 2020)

Gut zu hören. Kannst du mal ein Bild reinstellen damit man sieht wie der Rahmen in Natura ausschaut? Wäre super, vielen Dank!


----------



## wieman01 (28. Juli 2020)

Madeath schrieb:


> Gut zu hören. Kannst du mal ein Bild reinstellen damit man sieht wie der Rahmen in Natura ausschaut? Wäre super, vielen Dank!


Das mache ich, sobald er in meinen Händen ist. Aktuell bin ich im Urlaub und habe den Rahmen nicht direkt entgegennehmen können.

Aber ja, die Optik ist vermutlich echt ein Thema...


----------



## metalbks (31. Juli 2020)

Kennt jemand eine alterative Kettenführung welche an die Rocky Aufnahme des Instinct passt ?

Oder kennt Ihr einen Onlineshop in welchem ich die Originale bestellen kann ?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieman01 (8. August 2020)

Madeath schrieb:


> Gut zu hören. Kannst du mal ein Bild reinstellen damit man sieht wie der Rahmen in Natura ausschaut? Wäre super, vielen Dank!


So, jetzt konnte ich heute den Rahmen auspacken und mal genauer anschauen. Isoliert und an sich sieht der gut aus. Nur die Kombis mit anderen Farben sind halt Mist.


----------



## wieman01 (11. August 2020)

So sieht das Teil jetzt mit dem neuen Rahmen aus. Geht eigentlich beim Instinct 50 BC (2019), kommend von Braun. 

Das Innenlager ist beim Ausschlagen zu Bruch gegangen. Hatte ich erwartet.


----------



## Madeath (12. August 2020)

Danke Wieman01 für die Fotos.

Falls ihr noch Fotos sucht, hier findet ihr noch welche:








						2018 Rocky Instinct?
					

Also, does the BC frame-only come with the headset spacer used for the Pipeline?




					forums.mtbr.com


----------



## metalbks (17. August 2020)

Fährt jemand einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer und mag mir sein Gewicht und die Federhärte posten ?

Danke.


----------



## Peter81 (26. August 2022)

Weiß nicht ob hier noch jemand aktiv ist. 
Bzgl Fahrwerks Umbau auf BC. Nehmt ihr alle fox Dämpfer oder gibts auch von Rock shox eine anständige Alternative?


----------



## Ben-HD (26. August 2022)

Peter81 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob hier noch jemand aktiv ist.
> Bzgl Fahrwerks Umbau auf BC. Nehmt ihr alle fox Dämpfer oder gibts auch von Rock shox eine anständige Alternative?


Hi Peter,

ist ja eigentlich eher eine generelle Frage. Die alten und aktuellen Super Deluxe Luft und coil Dämpfer sind wirklich gut und auch bezahlbar. Wenn du es exotischer magst, dann schau dir DVO Topaz an. Wenns Geld kosten darf, dann EXT Storia via http://www.schnurr-tech.de/EXT-Racing-Shox/EXT-Onlineshop/ .


----------



## Peter81 (27. August 2022)

Ok danke schon mal. 
Was mach ich mit dem Dämpfer Tune? Brauch ich eine bestimmte Voreinstellung oder muss ich das alles selber am Dämpfer regulieren. Dämpfung etc. 
Bin da eher wenig bewandert also sorry für dumme Fragen.


----------



## mrwulf (27. August 2022)

Peter81 schrieb:


> Ok danke schon mal.
> Was mach ich mit dem Dämpfer Tune? Brauch ich eine bestimmte Voreinstellung oder muss ich das alles selber am Dämpfer regulieren. Dämpfung etc.
> Bin da eher wenig bewandert also sorry für dumme Fragen.


Es gibt keine dummen Fragen 😂 - die Fox Dämpfer für Rocky haben einen speziellen Tune, den bekommst du allerdings Aftermarket eh nicht zu kaufen. Den müsste man dann bei Fox umshimmen lassen. Daher einfach mal in Richtung Kompression/Rebound einen in M Tune kaufen, das passt dann erstmal so halbwegs, und fahren.


----------



## mrwulf (27. August 2022)

Solutions
					






					support.bikes.com
				



Hier findest du u.a. Angaben zu den Dämpfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (27. August 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Es gibt keine dummen Fragen 😂 - die Fox Dämpfer für Rocky haben einen speziellen Tune, den bekommst du allerdings Aftermarket eh nicht zu kaufen. Den müsste man dann bei Fox umshimmen lassen. Daher einfach mal in Richtung Kompression/Rebound einen in M Tune kaufen, das passt dann erstmal so halbwegs, und fahren.


So wie mrwulf sagt würde ich es machen. Du solltest auf dein Fahrergewicht achten. Als ich für mein Slayer gesucht habe, hat RM gemeint, bei 90 kg sollte ich M/M nehmen. Wenn du nun leicht bist wirst du nicht so viel Dämpfung brauchen. Da könntest du also auch mit einen low tune in Zugstufe oder Druckstufe arbeiten. Für mein Bike hatte ich 2x einen Dämpfer aus einem Capra, also keinen speziellen RM tune. Die haben auch sehr gut funktioniert bzw. einer tuts immer noch.


----------



## Peter81 (27. August 2022)

Alles klar. 70kg ohne alles also eher low. 
Was haltet ihr vom cane creek double barrel?
Gibts relativ günstig


----------



## Ben-HD (30. August 2022)

Peter81 schrieb:


> Alles klar. 70kg ohne alles also eher low.
> Was haltet ihr vom cane creek double barrel?
> Gibts relativ günstig


Hab keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit. Die Benutzer aus dem Web sind meist angetan. Ich las auch schon von Garantiefällen, aber die haben RS und Fox auch zu bewältigen.


----------



## chrisny (14. September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen - ich bin nun auch Besitzer eines RM Instinct. 19er Modell, gebraucht gekauft (in miserablem Zustand), daher einmal komplett umgebaut.


----------



## Peter81 (14. September 2022)

Sieht nice aus. 
Hab bei mir jetzt die BC Variante mit Lyrik und fox X2 gebaut. Die Sache mit den Dämpfer eyelets war traumatisch, vergessen wir’s lieber wieder. Außerdem hat der Dämpfer zur Wippe quasi keine Luft mehr. Aber es klonkt nix also denk ich mal das passt so.


----------



## chrisny (14. September 2022)

Peter81 schrieb:


> Sieht nice aus.
> Hab bei mir jetzt die BC Variante mit Lyrik und fox X2 gebaut. Die Sache mit den Dämpfer eyelets war traumatisch, vergessen wir’s lieber wieder. Außerdem hat der Dämpfer zur Wippe quasi keine Luft mehr. Aber es klonkt nix also denk ich mal das passt so. Anhang anzeigen 1551047Anhang anzeigen 1551048


Sieht gut aus, ich hab direkt neue eyelets bestellt statt zu versuchen die alten auszubauen beim DämpferWechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (5. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu meinem 2019er Instinct BC Edition
Gibt es einen Winkelsteuersatz der in den Rahmen passt?

Ich bin leider was die ganzen Standards betrifft ne absolute Pfeife.....
Schrauben geht, aber neue Teile bestellen, für jemand der noch  mit 3 Fach am MTB aufgewachsen ist, überfordert mich in den letzten Jahren massiv.....

Danke für eure Hilfe

Chris


----------



## Schreiner (5. Oktober 2022)

Erledigt, works components hat den passenden im Angebot.


----------



## daniel77 (31. Oktober 2022)

nach 27 Tagen im Park muss ich sagen, schlägt sich gut 




und der kleine Bruder (RM Reaper) fährt mir noch nicht weg


----------



## amx_m4nu (6. Dezember 2022)

karlson schrieb:


> Das ist mein Plan Bike Check. Daher wäre es super wenn ich eine Tune ID von einem Instinct 70 bekommen könnte. Mit dem Umbau hätte ich ein Instinct für heimische Trails und kann für Bikepark-Einsätze den BC Link benutzen mit einem entsprechenden Dämpfer ( oder die Slackest Position im Ride 9 wählen )


hallo wo bekommt man so einen link ?


----------



## DantexXx (6. Dezember 2022)

Jeder Rocky Händler wird dir den link besorgen können. 





						Händlersuche
					






					www.bikeaction.de


----------



## amx_m4nu (6. Dezember 2022)

DantexXx schrieb:


> Jeder Rocky Händler wird dir den link besorgen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok danke


----------

